# Island Empire OOC, (Closed)



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

Okay guys the IC thread is up and we're off. Email me anything that needs to be address before you get to Cambre. Let the fun begin.

The IC thread is here: 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123248

The Rogue's Gallery thread where you'll post your final characters is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2077693#post2077693


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

*Posting Guidelines for the Island Empire game.*

Please follow these simple rules for posting in character. In the title of each post put your character name and class until we all figure out who’s who. Put things your character does in plain text, things your character says in quotes “”, and things your character thinks in italics.  Some people like to put the things they say in color as well. You are welcome to do so, just make sure it is something I can read on a black background. We will be using http://invisiblecastle.com// for rolls, which will be posted in the text. I’ll explain how to use http://invisiblecastle.com/ below. All metagame and rules info should be at the bottom of your post. For example a post might look something like this.


Scotley Human Dungeon Master

Scotley sidesteps in front of the demon and swings (1d20+6=22) his long sword hitting (1d8+1=3) the demon a glancing blow saying “take that you fiend.”   He readies his shield for another assault from the demon thinking, _Come on and die already._ He listens (1d20+4=23) intently for the sounds of his allies approaching. 

OOC: 5’ move to the left. Listen check to hear help on the way. AC currently 20 due to shield of faith spell. Current hp 16. 


Anyway, that's the way attacks, damage, and skill checks are rolled using www.invisablecastle.com and information is conveyed. I will normally let you know what you need to hit and the results of skill checks. Sometimes I will roll skill checks in secret and you'll find out the results later, but when you want to do a skill you can typically roll it yourself.

To use the dice roller, go to http://invisiblecastle.com/ and choose 'roll dice' from the menu at the top. Type in the name of your character, normally you will only make one roll at a time, so leave 'number of rolls' box alone. Next put in the roll you want to make including modifiers. In the above example I did '1d20+6' for my attack roll. You can do some fairly complex rolls, for example a crit with sneak attack damage might look something like this '2d8+6+1d6'. In the 'note' box put the text you want associated with the roll for examples above I used 'swings', then 'hitting' and finally 'listens'. Next check the box labled 'format for EZBoard?'. Finally click on 'roll'. 


You'll get a box that contains information something like this:

Scotleyrolls 1d20+2, getting [2,2] = (4)

throws

[*=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=64916]throws (1d20+2=4)[/*]

but the '*' s will be the letters 'url'. So when I post it without the astarisks it looks like this: 

throws (1d20+2=4)

Just copy this last line including all the bracketed stuff and paste it into the window where you are making your post to the boards. Only the word in the middle and the stuff in '( )' will be visable in your final post. Anyway the point of all this is that you may not have dice handy when you post and it keeps everyone honest. Go back up and click on one of the rolls I made above and you can see when I made it and also pull up my previous rolls to be sure I didn't roll repeatedly until I got one I liked. As an example you'll see that I re-rolled my damage against the demon to get a lower roll so I could make this example and use the phrase 'glancing blow' because I wrote this before I went back and made all the rolls. When you are posting you should open an extra window for invisable castle so you can switch back and forth to make and post your rolls.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2005)

Just trying out the dice rolling stuff.
1d20=11


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool, this is a good place for test posts. Its a good idea to post here since that also makes this a subscribed thread. BTW Mike and Mike, I like your avatars. Cool choices. I can't make up my mind about one, so I have yet to pick one. 

Feel free to ask question about using the forums or character creation here as well.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

One aspect of ENWorld I didn't say anything about is the 'story hour', which is a forum for posting gaming experiences in a story format. Lots of people post a sort of journal of the happenings in their home games and some people write up the play by post games here too. I have no plans to do a story hour myself, but I thought I'd mention it in case the more literary minded amoung you desire to post your own games or even the exploits of your charaters in this game. It can be fun to read if you have the time. 

Additionally, if you find you enjoy play by post there are often new game openings in the 'talking the talk' forum. I warn you it can be frustrating getting into a game. James and I developed full characters for a game and the DM just vanished with no explaination. It was more than a little annoying. The other problem is that games fill up pretty fast. I've watched 6 players fill a forgotten realms game in less than an hour. Most of the players here are really doing their gaming on company time, so frequently new games are posted on Monday morning. In truth, to get into games takes a lot of watching the talking the talk forum and a bit of luck. Hopefully, some of you will choose to start your own games here once you get a feel for the boards. They seem a bit complicated at first. It has taken me almost a year to get really comfortable with them and I still learn new things, in fact I just figured out how to do the spoiler tags today.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

Guys, I edited my above post about dice rolling. Invisable Castle has a funny URL, no www at the beginning. Sorry for the confusion. The links should work now.


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Testing signature*

I've posted my character in the rogue's gallery Scott set up.  I also entered a link in my signature line (something Scott suggested) and I'm posting this to see how well that works.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

trying out the dice rolling thingy

Michael Stormrolls 
_1d20+5_
, getting 
*[1,5] = (6)*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

Ouch, natural one, I hope that's not a harbinger of things to come.   

Anyway, you can use the detailed view like that or if you click 'format for ezboard' you can just copy the url at the bottom of the results box to get the sort of output that you can insert directly into the text like I did above. A lot of people prefer the more detailed output you used. It doesn't really matter to me as long as you are happy with it. Of course, just like a face to face game, when the dice are against you, you are f***ed.


----------



## Erland (Mar 9, 2005)

*Signature test*

My last posts in the main thread haven't included my signature line, so I'm testing again here.


----------



## Erland (Mar 9, 2005)

*Test again*

And again.


----------



## Erland (Mar 9, 2005)

*Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3*

And yet again...


----------



## Erland (Mar 9, 2005)

*Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3*

And yet again, again...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2005)

Scott, how long will the individual posts stay online?  Do we need to take notes for later, or will these posts always be archived somewhere so we can get to them?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

Historically, they have the posts going back for years. There is always the danger that some sort of server failure is possible, but I think we are pretty safe. The threads are still there for the first game I joined almost a year ago. I've been doing my big posts in word because my spelling sucks, so I've got those archived. It wouldn't hurt to have your character backed up just in case some disaster befalls the server. Hopefully, we would have enough to continue with that.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2005)

*Radoon - testing die roller*

testing die roller (1d4+4=8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Scott,

Did you get the e-mail I sent with my character?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe I did, I was just a bit slow in responding. If I failed to address anything send me a new email. Your character is ready for the Rogue's Gallery with the info I sent you. Go ahead and get him up when you get a chance.


----------



## Erland (Mar 20, 2005)

*Testing multiple attack rolls*

This is what making two rolls at once looks like:
testing multiple attacks (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=6)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

Mike, 

I was going over the characters to do some planning and I noticed an error in Radoon. You only get to multiply your skills times four once at the first level of your career. Adopting a new class does not give you the skill boost again. You just get the regular level of skills, thus Radoon should have only gotten 2 skill points plus intelligence bonus for his first fighter level and 4 skill points plus intelligence bonus for his first Master Thrower level. Sorry for the confusion I should have caught this earlier. You'll need to reduce your skills.


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 9, 2005)

Just an aside here from me.  As I began preparing my character, I went over the current game history to get an idea of what I was going to be.  Instead of sitting in front of the computer reading it all, I clicked on thread tools at the top of the page and changed to a printable version.  I opened all the spoilers and have a complete hard copy of the entire game from the beginning until the last post on April 8, 2005.  I can continue to print these as we move to new pages, and that way we will have a continuous record as necessary.  

Looking forward to joining you soon,

Keith


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey that's cool. I think the printable version thing must be new. I don't remember seeing it in the past.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, it sounds like you are about ready. I'd like to get the action moving again. I just need to know if you guys are going straight to Mermaid's rest or are planning to stop and get cash and posibly a cargo of some sort.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

*Experience Points are coming!*

This seems like a good time to offer up a little reward for progress made so far. You should be getting experience points in your inboxes today. We only had one combat so far, so the totals aren't that high. I will be giving more story and roleplaying awards to make up for the lack of combat experience in this game. Unfortunately, that favors the frequent posters a little bit. Those of you who post most frequently are at an unfair advantage because you just get in more roleplay and character development. I realize that for some of you time constraints limit you availablity to post. I want to keep things fair and I am open to suggestions. Keep in mind that your posts don't have to be directly related to current action. Post every chance you get even if you are just posting character thoughts, mundane actions that reflect on personailty or even thoughts of some event that happened in your character's past that adds to his current development. Unlike a regular game where such excess detracts from the action and can waste DM face time, in this format the more you post the better the game is.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm glad to see Michael posted. The link worked fine me.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, posts by the whole party in less than 24 hours. I love it! I wish we were in combat while things are moving so fast. I think I'll have some more pig farmers jump you while everybody is active.


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Scotley

Just dropped by to say hello and wish you luck (and check out your old crew).

BTW, you can also download threads using the thread tools menu above for archiving. And signatures only appear in the user's first post by of the page.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for dropping by and for the info. The game is going pretty well now that everyone is getting familiar with the system. I'm having fun anyway, and it is great to get to play with the old gang. Now if I could figure out what Bendyn's next move is in your game I'd be a happy guy.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys, I'll be traveling Monday, so likely won't post again until sometime Tuesday. Carry on, you have some things to resolve before I'm needed anyway.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2005)

*Future Game in the Works*

Hey Guys,

Scott has created a monster so just blame him okay....as this seems to be a great format for playing giving that we are like scatterd to the wind and have schedules from hell, I am really interested in starting a campaing, based upon my four lands. Mike P. has been very helpfull in generating a map that i can email to you guys and I am currently working on the briefing bood once again to add more depth etc....most of you should alreday have a copy of it in an earlier form.......so lets generate some character say around 7 to 8 the levels, please be carefully with the elves, last time i told you they would be subject to racial problems and dam near every one of you played one....so lets get creative, lets rool some dice and lets get started in about a month or so.......

todd


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2005)

*Future four lands game*

Sounds like fun. You guys can harrass Todd for a change. I've done a bit of work on a Bard turned Wizard in expectation of this game. Human this time, but still on the edge being a Wizard. Todd, I'll send you the working draft.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2005)

*New Game*

Okay guys, I need to bud Scott to create 2 new threads, The Four Lands, and one The Four Lands Characters.  I wish to have all the occ comments in the main thread so i can better cross reference. Sorry it this is a problem but it will be easier for me to keep track of...

For Starters, each of you will be journeying to your homeland, etc to a location. I plan to use this time as a mini solo adventure for you guys so you can become familar with your character etc and get a feel for his personality...those of you who get your charcters up and running and talk to your friendly dm can start any time. 

I am currently reworking my map of the Four Lands and the briefing for it as the land mass has been cut in half, but it is still plent big and will requre only minor tweaking.....

For the sake of argument, lets start off at 8th level. This is a good base and allows you to put more depth into your charcter as having an establisehd reputation etc. with will be one of the reason you are going on an adventure. Lets not get to creative okay, i know there are lots of great classes out there but lets kinda keep it simple.  A prestiage class is okay as well as some combinations, just think them thru and be able to justify them to your pain in the butt dm.....For once  i will not ask you guys to keep your charcters secret etc...talk among yourselves etc  but please no uber parties...i dont wanna have to start thowing pissed of Titans or Storm Giants at you from the git go....While we we be in combat, thie is proalby going to be a heavy political and religious type campaign given the nature of thsi format as it allows for lots of side adventures as well as the good dungeon crawl. Most encounters will be wilderness or outside with a few old fashion dungeon crawls etc....

Take the magic items value appropriate for your level, just dont min and max for the best armour class etc...

Todd


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2005)

*Todd's thread hijack*

I will get the new threads up this afternoon. I'll include the contents of your previous post as the first post. How do you want to do ability scores? Roll on our own (if so how many dice), roll on http://invisiblecastle.com/index.php (again how many dice? They have a grid roll system that is cool too you should check it out under roll stats.) or point buy and if so how many points? Should I mark the game as full/closed or will you be allowing players outside our little group?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2005)

*New Campaign*

Okay guys, after some consultation, okay i just chatted with James, I have deicded to forgo the rolling of dice and use the points system as outlined for heroic characters in the dmg....

You have 34 points to use and you will all get and additional +1 to add to any score.
Also you will need to roll 3d6, rerolling ones, for a luck stat. MOre about that later...

As for magic, let yourself have up to 25,000 gp in magical goodies. anything you dont spend can be used for personla funds.

HIt me back for your personal starting monies etc.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

Okay the Four Lands In Character thread is now up.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2241964#post2241964

I wasn't able to start a Rogue's Gallery thread because the boards were acting up and requiring a category, but none were on the list. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2005)

*Four Lands - last post*

Hey guys

Give me a head count when you can to confirm the number of players, so far mike p, james, and scott have confiremd..and i do hope mike L, and Keith also wish to play...also let me know if you have a friend who would like to ...looking for 6 to seven players here...

todd


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

I have discussed with some of you in the past the possibility of 'buying' certain abilities with experience points and I think I have worked out a system. I would like some feedback from you all before I allow it. I would use the geometric progression 1000, 2000, 4000, 8,000, 16,000. You could buy either a feat or 5 skill points. You would still have to meet any prerequisits for the feats and be limited to the normal maximum numbers of skill ranks based on level and class/cross-class status. Thus, the first time you buy a feat or bundle of skill points it would only cost you a 1,000 exp. A pretty good deal that I expect most players would avail themselves of. The next one would cost 2,000 exp., that is still a good deal. The 3 such purchase would be 4000 which is getting pretty expensive and I expect would be a less popular choice. To make a 4th such purchase would cost the character 8,000 exp., which would be a total out lay of 15,000 exp. just for extra feats and skills. That would be really limiting the character in other areas. A final such purchase would cost 16,000 exp and I don't expect anyone would make that many as it would be as costly as the jump from 16th to 17th level, but I'll leave the option out there. You would not be able to spend enough experience points to drop you to a lower level or take a negative total starting out. Does anyone see any serious balance issues with this? I expect everyone will spend the first thousand and likely the extra 2000 for a second such bonus, but that is about it. If you were working toward a hard to qualify for prestige class or maybe fighting style perhaps it would be worth it to go to the 4000 level, but you'd be out a total of 7000 exp. and that would almost certainly hamper you more than help you. 

The result of these changes would be greater access to feats and skills, which is always fun and increases the power level of the characters slightly. The other result is that it will be easier to get access to other feats and to prestige classes. 

Should we consider allowing anything else like maybe +1 to saves or +1 bab or some number of hit points to be purchased as well or are those things adequately covered by existing feats. 

As always the DM will have final say in all purchases. 

Comments? Questions? Ideas?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2005)

At first glance, I don't see any problems with this system.  It sounds like a pretty good deal to me!


----------



## Erland (May 25, 2005)

I've also put some thought into this.  The method I came up with was linear, rather than geometric, and valued (and tracked) skills differently than feats.  For skills, it was 1000 exp x how many times skills had been purchased (ie. 1000 exp for the first purchase, 2000 for the second, ... 5000 for the fifth time, etc.).  Each purchase gained 4 + I skill points; effectively, the average number of skill points for gaining a level, and the cost was basically like going up a level as well.  Since feats are gained every 3 levels, the multiplier is 3000 exp.

Since skill gains would be tracked separately from feats, 6000 exp could get 8 + 2I skill points and 1 feat, or 12 + 3I skill points.


Anyway, just thought I'd mention an alternative.


With your method, you don't need to explicitly include skills - 5 skill points is the same as the general feat Open Minded (from the Psionics handbook, and possibly others).


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

I like your system as well, but I was planning to let everyone get a feat or two, but not too many. I think my geometric cost will allow this better. However, I can see the benefit of being generous with skills as well. I think I will adopt your system for skill points and keep it seperate from feats for now. Thus, 4 plus intelligence mod skill points will cost 1,000 exp. To do it a second time will cost 2,000 exp. and a third time will allow 3,000 exp. and so on. I think the ability to pick up a few feats and skills on the side will promote more single classed characters as this will mitigate the low skill points of clerics, fighters and most arcane spell casters. I firmly believe that a good set of skills encourages more creative play. If you play a fighter or a sorcerer your only option is to bash it with a sword or blast it with a spell. You just don't have the skill set to do much else. I hope more players will select unusual feats since they have a wider selection under this system. Ones that allow more creativity in actions rather than just pumping up combat ability, but only time will tell.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

As an aside, do any of you read the online comic 'Order of the Stick' by Rich Burlew? He is a part time game writer and writes the comic with an insider's love of the game, while poking fun at some of the rules and cliches of the game. I find my self laughing out loud at some of the strips. It is done in a very simplistic style, but is amusing none the less. You have to be a bit of a rules nerd to appriciate some of the strips. If you check it out let me know what you think. It is up to episode #188 and by default the link takes you to the latest one. There are several long running plot threads so you really have to back up to properly figure out what is happening. Yes believe it or not there is a plot. 


http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2005)

*Calendar*

I have been remiss in giving you a calendar and map. Here is the calendar and I'll will try and post a world map tonight. I have to get it down small enough for EN World to let me post it. I may have to email it out. The current Campaign date is Firesday the 27th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First. The years of an Imperial Reign always start on the First day of Low Winter. The time from the death of a ruler until the First of Low Winter is called the Mourning of that ruler.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

I simply did not have time to go back and review the posts to award additional exp. for roleplaying and problem solving. I have decided to award each character an additional 300 exp. and I ask you to take the time to consider the posts of your fellow players. Who's posts did you most enjoy reading? Which player added the most to your enjoyment of the game? Take a moment to rank your fellows as MVP (most valuable poster). Via email, I want you to rank each of your fellows by character name (Morwyn, Rook, Radoon, and Finn only) in order from 1 to 3 (leave your own character out) with 1 being the postings you like best and 2 being next with 3 three being the least beneficial to the game. This doesn't mean you disliked anyone's posts. Just that you enjoyed some even more than others. A small additional award with accompany this voting. I want to give you a chance to encourage your fellows and give me an idea of what you are enjoying about the game. Your emails will be confidential. Just to be fair, feel free to critic your DM in the same email. What could I do better? Are there aspects of the game you are unhappy with? 

I will be out of town and offline until at least Wednesday. Feel free to discuss your plans for Mermaid's Rest in my absence. I look forward to your emails upon my return.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

Everybody tell Keith Happy Birthday! After this year he'll be adding "and holding" to his age.


----------



## Erland (Jul 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Keith


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 7, 2005)

Scotley, the In Character thread is approaching the ~1200 post limit currently advised. I see you guys are currently in a combat, so when it is over, could you migrate to a new thread, please?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, I've been looking for a good place to make a break.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2005)

*Spells from Magic of Faerun*

Electric Jolt is a ranged touch spell that does 1d3 electrical damage at close range with no save. It has verbal and somatic components and a range of close. 

Silent Portal lets you open a single portal--door, gate, drawer, lid, window etc. without a sound at close range. Magical or intelligent doors get a will save. Somatic component only.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

*Game Recovery*

Well guys, as you may have noted ENWorld's data base died. The last backup was made at the end of December so nearly five months of posts have been lost. I will try to come up with a summary by Thursday and let you all have input to any important details I've missed then I'll revise it and we'll try to start playing again no later than Monday. If you made any back ups or know how to get posts from Google cashed files please let me know. I've actually lost several games that started since the end of the year. At least we should be in a position to continue will only mild disruption.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

I will be traveling for vacation for the next week and unable to post.


----------



## Erland (Jun 18, 2006)

Scott,

I've got a minor computer problem I could use your help with, when you can give me a chat.

Thanks


----------



## Erland (Nov 23, 2006)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving All! I will be posting though Friday evening, perhaps even Sat. Morning, but them I'm going on a little trip for my 8th anniversary and won't be back until Tuesday. I hope we can wrap up the big pig before then so you can use my absence to plot your next move.


----------



## Erland (Nov 25, 2006)

Scott, 
Happy Anniversery


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2006)

*M. Leibrock*

OCC - Scott,  I will work on leveling up tonight.  I have been very busy, my marathon is Sunday!!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2006)

Cool, I look forward to seeing what you come up with. Good luck with the marathon.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 12, 2006)

Scott, I did take a level in mariner and have made the changes on the online character sheet.

Basicly I put 3 pts into bluff
2 pts into climb
2 pts into appraise, cross class so up 1
1 pt into intimidate

Do multiclasses all have the same ex-p for leveling up?  I ask because from what I see, I have 20,100 exp pts and I seem to need 21,000 to level up.  With the new rules, all classes take the same amount to level up correct?  

Let me know what you want me to do, I can hold off on leveling up or I can add the 900.  At this point I have changed the online sheet to reflect a level increase.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2006)

Your math is off somewhere. I just gave you 9100 exp. You started the game as a 6th level character with 15000 exp. That means you have at least 24,100. I'm sure I've given exp previously as well.


----------



## Erland (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to be travelling tomorrow and not getting back 'til the 27th.  I'm taking the laptop, but don't know if I'll be able to get signed on while I'm gone.  If necessary, Scott can play my PC til I get back.

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2006)

I wouldn't want you to miss the big scene. I'll be out of touch from Saturday until mid week too.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2007)

Everyone welcome our new player to the game, he should be familiar to everyone. Please describe your characters as well!


----------



## Erland (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott,

I'm wondering why Survival wouldn't be relevant to identifing the cause of the wave - the skill involves hunting, including signs of prey animals, and avoiding natural threats, including recognizing signs of predators.  OK, maybe the DC would be different, but it still seems to me that the skill would be useful in the circumstances (especially given that one of your clues involved smaller animals fleeing the area).

Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, after a re-read of the skill and some of the stuff in later books, I have to agree that Survival was relavent here. As you say, I pointed you in this direction with my description of the other marine life. I was thinking of natural creatures fleeing undead/unnatural, but as a barbarian your character would be even more sensitve than usual to the life around you. I only looked at the Srd when I made my response. I need to remember that while it is good for rules it often lacks important detail. I won't go back an edit at this point since it is now clear what is happening. I will keep it in mind for the future.


----------



## Erland (Jan 27, 2007)

No big deal.  I wasn't expecting you to edit anything.  I wasn't questioning this particular instance as much as just wanting to discuss the topic and see if I was missing something.  

As DM, I want to encourage people to creatively use skills different from the one(s) I think are most appropriate at the time I set a challange.  If I feel an arguement is good enough I'll allow even apparently inappropriate skills to be used, though I reserve the right to change the DC and/or the specific information gained.

Quick example - you find a (labeled) dose of an herb from an apothecary store.  Typical checks would be Knowledge (Nature) or Healing to learn that the medicine is good for treating headaches and fevers.  However, your character doesn't have either of those skills, so you make a Knowledge (Local) skill to learn that the locals use it to treat aches, pains, skin rashes, and male impotence.  Normally, you wouldn't think that Knowledge (Local) would have any relevance, but with just a twist on the results, you can still learn something (even if it isn't as specific, and possibly misleading...)


----------



## Erland (Jan 27, 2007)

More on that example - A subsequent Knowledge (Nature) or Healing check would reveal if the contents of the package really matched the label - something you couldn't do with the Knowledge (Local) check.

But Knowledge (Local) might reveal that this apothecary has been known to use cheap substitutes instead of the real thing...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I can see your line of reasoning here. I've been giving short shrift to some skills I think. I'll have to give some thought to the balance issues.


----------



## Erland (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm out of the country - my trip got unexpectedly pushed forward.  I'll have internet access today, but probably won't from Monday through Thursday.  Scott, please manage Morwyn as needed.

His AC is currently 21
HP 60

He will continue to use the axe two-handed.  I re-read the description of Power Attack, and you aren't supposed to get the bonus on light weapons (like the dagger), and if you use weapon two-handed you double the bonus.

He won't rage unless his HP drops to 40 or below, or if one of the crew (including other PCs) is dropped.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 4, 2007)

*Mike*

Have a safe trip, where are you headed?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep Morwyn on the job for you. I'll second the safe trip.


----------



## Erland (Feb 8, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Have a safe trip, where are you headed?




Thanks, Mike (and Scott).  I'm now heading back from Suriname; currently in Trinidad waiting on a flight.


----------



## Erland (Feb 8, 2007)

Scott,
I'm curious about the options while grappling:
Draw a Light Weapon
You can draw a light weapon as a move action with a successful grapple check. 

Escape from Grapple
You can escape a grapple by winning an opposed grapple check in place of making an attack. You can make an Escape Artist check in place of your grapple check if you so desire, but this requires a standard action. If more than one opponent is grappling you, your grapple check result has to beat all their individual check results to escape. (Opponents don’t have to try to hold you if they don’t want to.) If you escape, you finish the action by moving into any space adjacent to your opponent(s). 

Specifically, if drawing a light weapon and escaping from grapple require essentially identiacal checks, why would anyone ever try to draw a light weapon instead of grappling?

Oh, well... I guess I'll make a doomed-to-failure attempt to break free of the beast


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2007)

I think the key is 'move action'. I believe without the check you can draw a light weapon as a full round action. If you do it as a move action then you still get an attack. I'll have to double check.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry, I've been letting this game lag a little of late. Expect a post tomorrow!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

The battle with the pirates in Salty Bill's was worth 4800 experience points each. Enjoy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott,

I'm taking a liberty, I know, presuming that H'Roosh and Annora are acquainted.  It seemed he needed a reason to be coming to Salty Bill's, and appeared to be flowing well, so I went with it.

With the assumption of acquaintance comes the assumption that she knows his Lawful nature - true, he's more about the law of the sea than anything else, but it will still have to carry over.

He does have two years of history outside the Monastery to account for - possibly some time at Mermaid's Rest wouldn't be out of order?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

Sure, some knowledge of Annora in the past is fine. H'Roosh's nature will certainly show through, but given the kind of people she meets in the 'Rest, she doesn't have a trusting nature. 

H'Roosh, in reality, shouldn't get a full share of exp., but it seems fair given the loss of Rook. Did I give experience points for the battle with all the undead onboard the Rumpled Bedsheet? I remember doing it, but can't find a record of it. I'll have to check at home too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't remember getting it, but then H'Roosh wouldn't be getting a share anyway.  I'll have to look and see if Rook would've gotten a level, though - he might have survived had he been one level higher


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2007)

Seems a shame Rook may have had some experience I never got to enjoy as a player . . .


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2007)

You're all bunch of greedy experience point ho's! Unfortunately, I can't find my notes of the experience points awarded for the great undead battle. I think it was around 4k, so I'm going to reset everyone's experience point totals to 37,001. That makes everyone without a level adjusting race 9th level. 

I'm going to be at an off-site meeting the rest of the day, but I'll check in this evening.


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2007)

*Gnurl OOC*

Hey, guys!  Nobody even told me this thread was even here!

If we're xp hos, then I guess scotty is our pimp, hehe


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 30, 2007)

*darn*

darn, now the secret is out and everyone will be looking at the OOC thread!


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> darn, now the secret is out and everyone will be looking at the OOC thread!



mwah ha ha ha ha

So, somebody remind me, please -- what's coming up next for us?  I think I heard that Radoon and Gnurl will be the only remaining characters from the most recent party?  (Gnurl may not be ORIGINAL as far as the start of the campaign goes, but he is MY first character.)

I don't know about you guys, but I've been feeling a little bit seasick lately!  Could we find us some _terra firma_ to tread upon for a little while?  After all, it's supposed to be an ISLAND empire, not an ocean empire!   Just the quiet bitchings of your friendly, neighborhood wee wizard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2007)

Even worse for me, if our friendly GM decides to switch this game over to 4E - my understanding is that they're doing away with the Monk.  Just my luck - I finally get a chance to play a Monk at a decent level . . .

Oh, well - I'll not give in to panic from what is mere speculation at this point.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

I am highly unlikely to switch this game to 4e and even if the group wanted to go that route it couldn't happen for at least a year. 

I know we talked about a deity for H'Roosh at one time, but I'll have to find my notes from like 4 years ago.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Even worse for me, if our friendly GM decides to switch this game over to 4E - my understanding is that they're doing away with the Monk.  Just my luck - I finally get a chance to play a Monk at a decent level . . .
> Oh, well - I'll not give in to panic from what is mere speculation at this point.



They're also saying that gnomes may be absent from 4e, so if did switch someday, Gnurl would instantly polymorph into a HALFLING or something.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

Gnomes aren't really going away. They just may not be in the players handbook. You'll have to wait six months until the book 'Complete book of big-nosed little pranksters' is released.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be in internet wasteland until sometime Sunday, feel free to take care of my characters until then!


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2007)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Scotley,

Are we about through fighting, etc. for the day?  I want to level-up Gnurl, but I won't until the day's action is all done.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2007)

You're benevolent DM has decided that no more attacks will be forthcoming today; however, you may choose to go out and seek trouble.


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> You're benevolent DM has decided that no more attacks will be forthcoming today; however, you may choose to go out and seek trouble.



Is this the same "benevolent DM" that just totally slew our bud Rook?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2007)

Keith hasn't even looked in on us in almost a month and a half - is it just Mike, Leif, and I now?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2007)

I fear it is. Once the adventure is over I may look at adding some new players if you guys want to continue. Todd may want to rejoin with a new character as well. The world still has lots of possibilities...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2007)

What do you mean 'if' we want to continue?  H'Roosh and Gnurl are practically brand new - I'm loving the way H'Roosh is working out, he's fun to play.  I spoke to Mike last night, he seems to really like playing Radoon as well - his first 'non-Rogue' type character, so he's likeing playing something a little different.  Leif seems to be enjoying Gnurl as well . . .


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool, I sort of figured you hadn't gotten tired of H'Roosh just yet.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2007)

*Gnurl ain't a-goin' NO-dang-where!*

I think you ought to know (mainly because I told you) that I"m having a GREAT time with Gnurl, so let's keep going!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes indeed, and Gnurl is a great addition to the game. I do plan to continue. We'll have to discuss what sort of adventures you all want going forward.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2007)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Well, uh, thanks, I guess.  H'Roosh and Radoon are good additions, too!  Gnurl didn't have to work as hard as Radoon to get to the present level, and I didn't have a character die like Mike did.  So I don't know how fair it is, but we have to play where we find ourselves, I guess.  Just remember:  "No matter where you go, there you are!" - Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Just remember:  "No matter where you go, there you are!" - Buckaroo Banzai




I think Winnie the Pooh was the _first_ author of that one . . . or maybe not.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2007)

*Kudos to Sir Winston ("Winnie") T. Pooh*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> I think Winnie the Pooh was the _first_ author of that one . . . or maybe not.



That makes sense to me.  But Peter Weller's character was the first one that I heard say it,  hence my error.

BTW, I'll be very glad to have Todd rejoin the festivities here, if indeed he deigns to grace us with his presence.  I fear that I may have been responsible for one of the reasons why he withdrew from our Lauralie Summerhome game, but, if so, I hope that he will feel much more able to totally chew me out here (  ) if I get on his nerves again.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 11, 2007)

*Radoon*

I would like Todd to rejoin as well, I miss him with us.  And as Mike already said, I really like Radoon - he may be my favorite character ever played...


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2007)

*Our Loot*

Are we about ready to make final distribution of our treasure haul yet?

And is anyone else just scared beyond all comprehension that we just got a ton of magic items that are designed to be used against undead??


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Are we about ready to make final distribution of our treasure haul yet?
> 
> And is anyone else just scared beyond all comprehension that we just got a ton of magic items that are designed to be used against undead??




The ball is in your court gentlemen. It is up to you to divide the treasure and decide what to do next. You know where Allois can be found. The trick is how to get there. 

Oh, and I ain't scared.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2007)

*H'Roosh*

OK, as far as I can tell we're good to go on the treasure with the exception of Mike - he's not spoken up for any of it yet, but as far as H'Roosh is concerned he's more than welcome to any of it not already spoken for (and anything H'Roosh has asked for could be his also if it means a lot to him).

As for going after Allois, H'Roosh really doesn't know what's been done/not done or what the plan is.  He's not the sneaky sort - he pretty well stands out where ever he goes.  He's up for a full on frontal assault, or anything else the other's suggest.  Maybe the bad guys shot their wad on the whale and dog . . .


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OK, as far as I can tell we're good to go on the treasure with the exception of Mike - he's not spoken up for any of it yet, but as far as H'Roosh is concerned he's more than welcome to any of it not already spoken for (and anything H'Roosh has asked for could be his also if it means a lot to him).
> As for going after Allois, H'Roosh really doesn't know what's been done/not done or what the plan is.  He's not the sneaky sort - he pretty well stands out where ever he goes.  He's up for a full on frontal assault, or anything else the other's suggest.  Maybe the bad guys shot their wad on the whale and dog . . .



Gnurl's two cents: "Ok, so we await Radoon's approval for the treasure split.  Gee, I hope he's had time to deal with his grief a little bit, I'm certainly not going to mention treasure to him again!  And, also, I just hope none of that, ummm, STUFF, that you mentioned is shot on ME!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2007)

*treasure*

funny man, Leif!!  Sorry I've been so long.  I promise to have a post up this evening.  It is taking a while to keep referring the the MIC, in PDF form, I got from Scott.

Soon!!!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2007)

*rapier*

Scott,

As I am reading about the magic items, I came across a passage that stated weapons of disruption had to be bludgeoning weapons, I think a rapier does not fit this class.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2007)

You may be right, but since I've already posted it that way, we'll just bend the rules a little. Its good to be the DM!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay gang. I plan to be out of town next week for a little time on the beach. Please try to come up with a plan of action for the rescue of Allois. I'd like to get moving the 15th when I return. Once we wrap this up I want to discuss the direction you'd like the game to go post Marin and company. Any thoughts you'd like to share will give me ideas to ponder as I float upon the waves and get buried in the sand.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 5, 2007)

*moving forward*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay gang. I plan to be out of town next week for a little time on the beach. Please try to come up with a plan of action for the rescue of Allois. I'd like to get moving the 15th when I return. Once we wrap this up I want to discuss the direction you'd like the game to go post Marin and company. Any thoughts you'd like to share will give me ideas to ponder as I float upon the waves and get buried in the sand.




Hey Scott,

Have a great vacation.  On the direction of the game... I would like Radoon to adventure more but maybe with his age, it might be time to do so on land and possibly pursue a relationship with M., if that were to be agreeable with her, of course.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2007)

Gnurl could definitely handle being on land more, too.  I'm thinking that Gnurl will want to start keeping an eye out for a home where we can all hang out/live/whatever--  like maybe  a tower not too awfully far from civilization, but not right in town, either.  And either on a coast, or near a coast up a river, so H'Roosh could swim home from the ocean.  And with forests nearby.  Radoon and M. are welcome to have an apartment under the roof, too, as is Keith's character.  But, mainly, Gnurl wants to have an extensive, well-stocked laboratory and library for use in spell research and magic item production.   Of course, he's gonna need a lot more experience points if he's gonna pursue the Argent Savant class and still have points to spend on making magic items.


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2007)

I re-did Gnurl's memorized spells today, Saturday  Oct 13th.  I figure that since we're not in the middle of an adventure right now, he can just sleep and study new spells.  Oh, and I found a rule in the ph about what we talked about with putting a 3rd level spell in a 4th level slot.

On PH pg 178, it says:  "A spellcaster always has the option to fill a higher level spell slot with a lower level spell."   So I've done that a time or two on Gnurl's memorized spells.  Actually, I think I only needed to do it once, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay, so as I understand it, the plan is to sail past the compound and take a peek over the wall from the crows nest and possibly assault from there. 

Since pretty much everyone is going to be heading for the lake this weekend, I'll get things moving Sunday or Monday. If I get a chance tonight, I will put up what you see over the wall.

We have two new applicants for the group. A cleric played by Todd and a Halfling Paragon turned cleric with a ranger cohort played by Louis. My thought is to recruit one additional player--A rogue type, who can serve as a second string fighter as you are still a little light in the area of warriors. 

That's in addition to our gnome illusion specialist wizard, our monk, and the mariner/fighter/master thrower. That's a group of five players and a cohort. Would you like me to add a melee type as well? 

Secondly, should I add them to the group before you attempt to free Allois? I had thought to wait until after, but if you prefer to add them now let me know.


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> We have two new applicants for the group. A cleric played by Todd and a Halfling Paragon turned cleric with a ranger cohort played by Louis. My thought is to recruit one additional player--A rogue type, who can serve as a second string fighter as you are still a little light in the area of warriors.  Would you like me to add a melee type as well?
> Secondly, should I add them to the group before you attempt to free Allois? I had thought to wait until after, but if you prefer to add them now let me know.



A "cohort" is like a henchman, right?  Actually, Gnurl has been wishing for his own cohort/henchman fighter for some time now -- a stout little heavily armed and armored gnomish bugger.  So if that's an option you can consider that, too, possibly as the melee type you mentioned?  Personally, I could do without a rogue type.  Or I could easily accept him, too, I guess.  Wow, TWO clerics?? You must really be wanting to put the major whammy on us!  And rangers cast cure spells too, don't they?  So that's three medics.  The party will be 50% emts!  As far as timing goes, I guess it's all the same to me.  I expect to suffer about the same relative amount either way. hehe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2007)

Since we're without Rook now, a rogue type could be very handy.  I'm also in favor of the cleric and ranger additions.  Timing isn't that critical to me, either.  Another martial type character never hurts, either.  Radoon and H'Roosh are designed to be melee types, I suppose, but both are more skirmishing, hit and run types (I did my best to make H'Roosh a heavy hitter).

I'm good with just about anything, I suppose - I'll roll with it!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2007)

H'Roosh is definately the front line fighter and Radoon is pretty handy with those daggers. If we add a Ranger cohort (aka henchman) and the Gnome adds one then I don't think an additional fighter will be required. I do think a rogue type might be helpful.


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that a "yes" to Gnurl's henchman?     What level should he be, praytell?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Is that a "yes" to Gnurl's henchman?     What level should he be, praytell?




It's only a 'yes' if you are willing to spend the 'Leadership' feat.


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2007)

*Feat Poor*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> It's only a 'yes' if you are willing to spend the 'Leadership' feat.



Well, since I am "Feat-Poor" at the moment, I have none to spend.  Could we make him a Gnome fighter hireling until Gnurl has the feat to purchase his undying loyalty??     Gnurl will offer 3 gp per month, plus discretionary bonuses for uncommon valor, plus a weapon/armor stipend, plus a portion of any bounty that Gnurl receives from adventuring, provided that said hireling contributes his full effort to the adventure.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, there is the possibility of hiring a _little_ muscle (I crack myself up!). I don't think a character of the level you'll need to help you will work for the wages you are offering. If you are feeling trepidation about tackling the undead though, there are some skilled undead fighters waiting in the wings to join the game. I would be happy to write them into the story post haste.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hmmm, there is the possibility of hiring a _little_ muscle (I crack myself up!). I don't think a character of the level you'll need to help you will work for the wages you are offering. If you are feeling trepidation about tackling the undead though, there are some skilled undead fighters waiting in the wings to join the game. I would be happy to write them into the story post haste.



OOC:  Well, since Gnurl is too cheap to offer much more pay to a potential Gnome sword-swinger (and because we can't keep them waiting too long or else their wings will get tired! --  I crack myself up, too), please go ahead and write them in.  I don't know how you and the rest of the group would feel about the possible addition of a henchman for Gnurl later on, but it's certainly something of which he would like to explore the possibilities.

PS-- Make sure at least one of these "wing-dudes" can cast cure spells, ok???


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> PS-- Make sure at least one of these "wing-dudes" can cast cure spells, ok???




Got you covered and then some.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Got you covered and then some.



Shoot!  That means we're about to start taking serious damage!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hee hee, yes I was planning to start rolling wandering damage. No need for monsters, just damage.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hee hee, yes I was planning to start rolling wandering damage. No need for monsters, just damage.



Adds new meaning to the phrase:  BITE ME!!


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

*Check her out...*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  PS-- Make sure at least one of these "wing-dudes" can cast cure spells, ok???




A "Wing-Dudette" capable of casting cure spells is now posted here for your collective amusement.  Wing-Dudette comes with her own "heavy" and a dog to ride in on.  Hmmm, that reminds me, I need to add in the military saddle for the riding dog so she doesn't fall off....

Scotley, please review to make sure our discussion today is reflected in the posted character.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> A "Wing-Dudette" capable of casting cure spells is now posted here for your collective amusement.  Wing-Dudette comes with her own "heavy" and a dog to ride in on.  Hmmm, that reminds me, I need to add in the military saddle for the riding dog so she doesn't fall off....
> 
> Scotley, please review to make sure our discussion today is reflected in the posted character.



Now I have a problem with this arrangement if Anson THINKS he is going to get a share of our loot!  If Mingo is going to pay him, that's cool, but if he stakes a claim to any part of party treasure, then Gnurl is highly incensed because he has avoided getting a gnomish fighter henchman for this exact reason.  

OOC:  Boy, I'd hate to do this to ya, Scotty, just when you re-unite the party, perhaps, but if they go this way, Gnurl may well be striking off on his own soon.  Maybe he could hook up with Michael??


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Now I have a problem with this arrangement if Anson THINKS he is going to get a share of our loot!  If Mingo is going to pay him, that's cool, but if he stakes a claim to any part of party treasure, then Gnurl is highly incensed because he has avoided getting a gnomish fighter henchman for this exact reason.
> 
> OOC:  Boy, I'd hate to do this to ya, Scotty, just when you re-unite the party, perhaps, but if they go this way, Gnurl may well be striking off on his own soon.  Maybe he could hook up with Michael??




I thought Gnurl was getting a fighter henchman when he could aford the feat? Anyway, I expect that Anson will earn his keep. You all will have to work out any details of treasure sharing or not sharing as you see fit.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2007)

*Radoon*

OCC - I would have to agree, henchmen service their "boss" and are paid by them as well.  Mingo would get an equal share if he works out but just as our crew do not get a share of our loot, neither would Anson.

Lou, we are not trying to cause trouble and we are not really a greedy bunch, well maybe Gnurl is... but just want to get the semantics worked out up front.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm off to the lake to help dad and Gary winterize the trailer, camper, and boats.  I should be home and checking in again tomorrow afternoon/evening.  Take care of H'Roosh for me, please.

H'Roosh has no opinion about henchmen taking from party treasure (he has little use for most of it anyway).  Mowgli believes that in general they should take from their master's share after treasure has been divided.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

The other 'winger' may have cohort issues as well. He will, I hope, be putting in an appearance soon.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I thought Gnurl was getting a fighter henchman when he could aford the feat? Anyway, I expect that Anson will earn his keep. You all will have to work out any details of treasure sharing or not sharing as you see fit.



The whole idea was for Gnurl to pay his henchman from his own funds, though.  I've got enough loot to take care of my own, but I don't think the whole party should chip in to support anyone's cohort/ henchman/flunky.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - I would have to agree, henchmen service their "boss" and are paid by them as well.  Mingo would get an equal share if he works out but just as our crew do not get a share of our loot, neither would Anson.
> 
> Lou, we are not trying to cause trouble and we are not really a greedy bunch, well maybe Gnurl is... but just want to get the semantics worked out up front.



Hey, Radoon, I resemble resent your implication!  I'm not any more greedy than anyone else, I hope.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2007)

*Radoon*

I'm kidding Leif, you were just the first to chime in so I had to pick on Gnurl a bit.  He may be the only one shorter than me.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

I was kidding, too.  I thought the resemble comment would communicate that adequately.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

Its that fire-breathing dragon icon of yours next to every post. It gives people the sense that you are always pissed off.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Its that fire-breathing dragon icon of yours next to every post. It gives people the sense that you are always pissed off.



hahaha, no, not always p'ed off, but always ready for a tasty snack of fresh pcs!


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> I was kidding, too.  I thought the resemble comment would communicate that adequately.




I knew you were kidding, your comment did convey that, dork!!


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> I knew you were kidding, your comment did convey that, dork!!



Bite me Old Man!


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2007)

*Radoon*

My Arthritis prevents me from bending over that far...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> hahaha, no, not always p'ed off, but always ready for a tasty snack of fresh pcs!




That's one of the reasons why you make such a great co-DM!


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> That's one of the reasons why you make such a great co-DM!



**Blush**   **Blush**   **Blush**
All that I am I owe to Scotty my Resident Rules Guru!


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

*Having serious DSL problems....*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - I would have to agree, henchmen service their "boss" and are paid by them as well.  Mingo would get an equal share if he works out but just as our crew do not get a share of our loot, neither would Anson.
> 
> Lou, we are not trying to cause trouble and we are not really a greedy bunch, well maybe Gnurl is... but just want to get the semantics worked out up front.




Aside from the issue of sharing loot with cohorts, the party has previously shared loot with NPCs, and recently at that, after the fight at Salty Bills.

If the group wants to split loot only among PCs, that can be agreed to.

And Mingo is even shorter than Gnurl!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> And Mingo is even shorter than Gnurl!




Cuter too!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Aside from the issue of sharing loot with cohorts, the party has previously shared loot with NPCs, and recently at that, after the fight at Salty Bills.




Yeah, but we didn't 'hire' them, they were working at the bar where we started a fight, and they voluntarily entered the fight and probably saved our collective bottoms.  Not to mention that at least part of that loot was to pay for damages to the aforementioned bar.


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Yeah, but we didn't 'hire' them, they were working at the bar where we started a fight, and they voluntarily entered the fight and probably saved our collective bottoms.  Not to mention that at least part of that loot was to pay for damages to the aforementioned bar.




Cohorts will have to act more like bodyguards than team members if they are not considered part of the group, with a share of the booty.  It's a trade-off, but they cost a feat to the PC.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2007)

*Michael*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Cohorts will have to act more like bodyguards than team members if they are not considered part of the group, with a share of the booty.  It's a trade-off, but they cost a feat to the PC.




Lou,

I am guessing a cohort would act more like a bodyguard in any circumstance.  If his boss is being attacked he would first help defend that his boss rather than jumping into a skirmish that would not involve his boss.  I feel the cohort would always has his boss's best interest in mind and not necessarily the parties. In some circumstances I know the cohort may take on the bad guys and draw fire just as one of us do and in those cases we may agree to divide the treasure with them as well but all in all why would we all not get a bunch of cohorts if it meant more treasure?  I can not speak for the entire party but I think the consensus is cohorts are not entitled to treasure but may be given some on occasion based on performance.


----------



## Lou (Oct 27, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> but all in all why would we all not get a bunch of cohorts if it meant more treasure?




If you can take down more monsters, can't you can get more treasure?  Cohorts are usually 2 levels below the PC, so they are more limited in what they can do.  I think a half share might make sense.  All PCs benefit from the cohort in that cohorts don't get any direct XP out of the XP pot.

But we can play it out in the IC thread.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with Mikey.  Cohorts should be supported by their PC.  Bonuses from group treasure should be the exception rather than the rule, and should be a free gift from the entire group.  I think that the bottom line here is that we don't really want to deal with cohorts if it can be avoided.  We have a pretty tight group here, and we kinda like it that way.  If we can add to our capabilities, great, but if you're looking to change the entrire character of the group, I for one, would ask you to just keep on traveling.  If you've just got to take your entire entourage adventuring with you, then may I suggest working out a solo deal with Scott?? There is precedent for this....

Oh, and just forget Gnurl ever even thought about a cohort.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2007)

I am really enjoying this game.  Thanks, Scott.

Hey, I have an idea --  why don't Gnurl and Radoon and H'Roosh become Mingo's cohorts?  Then she can pay US, and EVERYBODY will be happy!


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I'm looking for something in the way of a god of the sea.




I suspect there are more, but there is at least one god of the sea:  Istishia, The Water Lord.  Although Scotley keeps refering to Istishia as a _she_ in my emails....  

How do you determine whether a supreme water elemental is a _he _ or a _she_?


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> I suspect there are more, but there is at least one god of the sea:  Istishia, The Water Lord.  Although Scotley keeps refering to Istishia as a _she_ in my emails....
> How do you determine whether a supreme water elemental is a _he _ or a _she_?



My idea is like the old joke:

YYUR            Too Wise You Are
YYUB            Too Wise You Be
ICURYY4 me   I see you are too wise for me

If the sea deity is too wise, YY, then it's a goddess, because it has no x chromosome?


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 30, 2007)

*Michael*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> I am really enjoying this game.  Thanks, Scott.
> 
> Hey, I have an idea --  why don't Gnurl and Radoon and H'Roosh become Mingo's cohorts?  Then she can pay US, and EVERYBODY will be happy!




IF she is cute, Radoon may take his payment in the form of services, did I just say that?


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> My idea is like the old joke:
> 
> YYUR            Too Wise You Are
> YYUB            Too Wise You Be
> ...




That makes perfect sense to me?  My biology book says XX is female and XY is male.

I propose that no/no, yes/no, and no/yes are female.  Yes/yes is a male.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> That makes perfect sense to me?  My biology book says XX is female and XY is male.
> 
> I propose that no/no, yes/no, and no/yes are female.  Yes/yes is a male.



Ohh!  You're right, you're right! XX is female, and YY is psycho killer mutant male, isn't that right?


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2007)

*what*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Ohh!  You're right, you're right! XX is female, and YY is psycho killer mutant male, isn't that right?




OK, I'm a biologist and I am lost here, I guess I should have taken more logic classes to follow this thread.  I am not aware of any YY but there are XXY (Klinefelter's syndrome) and xyy (referred to simply as XYY syndrome) abnormalities.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OK, I'm a biologist and I am lost here, I guess I should have taken more logic classes to follow this thread.  I am not aware of any YY but there are XXY (Klinefelter's syndrome) and xyy (referred to simply as XYY syndrome) abnormalities.



Ooops, my bad.  I was sick the day they covered graduate biology at law school.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

There are other sea gods. Istishia has both a male and a female aspect though as an elemental there is gender neutrality. I don't know where that falls on the xx xy xxy continuum. It requires a stiff dose of recreational pharmaceuticals to understand zenomagicobiology, so I'll leave it to others and say that I don't care if you call Istishia he, she or it. Just don't call Istishia late for dinner.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 31, 2007)

*Question*

Does anyone remember where the Noble Class can be found...i have l  looked for it in vain for the last few hours..


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

Try the Dragonlance books. It is either in Dragonlance Campaign Setting or Dragonlance: Age of Mortals.


----------



## Lou (Oct 31, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Try the Dragonlance books. It is either in Dragonlance Campaign Setting or Dragonlance: Age of Mortals.




Dragonlance Campaign Setting, p. 50, according to the WotC website.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> There are other sea gods. Istishia has both a male and a female aspect though as an elemental there is gender neutrality. I don't know where that falls on the xx xy xxy continuum. It requires a stiff dose of recreational pharmaceuticals to understand zenomagicobiology, so I'll leave it to others and say that I don't care if you call Istishia he, she or it. Just don't call Istishia late for dinner.



Better yet, just call "hir" a MORPHODITE!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Better yet, just call "hir" a MORPHODITE!


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2007)

*Gnurl's question to a water elemental*

While Gnurl was waiting for the 'Sheet to be properly berthed, he wanted to cast Summon Monster III to conjure a water elemental to answer some questions that I had in a previous post.  (See post 1560 in the IC thread.)  I never got any answers at all.  Why not?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> While Gnurl was waiting for the 'Sheet to be properly berthed, he wanted to cast Summon Monster III to conjure a water elemental to answer some questions that I had in a previous post.  (See post 1560 in the IC thread.)  I never got any answers at all.  Why not?




Sorry, I will answer post haste. The simple answer to the question 'Why Not?' is sadly--I forgot. I should really get a co-DM to help me avoid these little mistakes for my next game don't you think?


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sorry, I will answer post haste. The simple answer to the question 'Why Not?' is sadly--I forgot. I should really get a co-DM to help me avoid these little mistakes for my next game don't you think?



No, I think that would be a singularly BAD idea!!  Know why? Because I don't think we would allow me to DM for myself, and I don't want to share my co-DM with some homewrecking  DM-cum-lately!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

If runestaffs only work for arcane casters, and they say that spells in runestaffs must be on your class spell list for you to use the runestaff to cast it, then who in the hell can use a runestaff of the undead slayer?  Ok, Gnurl could use it to case _undeath to death_, except that the runestaff must be powered by a 6th level spell to cast it and Gnurl's highest level spell is 5th. _Searing Light_, _Disrupting Weapon_, and _Death Ward_, are not even wizard spells, so Gnurl can't possibly cast them from the runestaff.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, there is an error in the book there somewhere. I'm going to run on the assumption that the runestaff will allow you to cast the spell even if it is not on your class list. The whole point of the item is defeated otherwise. I gave it out with the expectation that Gnurl could use it. I'll search for some errata tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah, there is an error in the book there somewhere. I'm going to run on the assumption that the runestaff will allow you to cast the spell even if it is not on your class list. The whole point of the item is defeated otherwise. I gave it out with the expectation that Gnurl could use it. I'll search for some errata tomorrow.



Ok, that sounds plausible.  And while I was taking a bath just now, I had another idea:  Is there even a chance that Gnurl could use his +16 Necromancy Spellcraft skill to "hotwire" this runestaff to cast _undeath to death_, a 6th level spell, powered by Gnurl's 5th level spell?  Or maybe a 5th and a 1st?


----------



## Lou (Nov 6, 2007)

*Undead Spring Attack?*

Doesn't everyone except Anson (the attacked) also get an Attack of Opportunity as the undead leaves the threatened square?


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

If Gnurl is somehow able to hotwire the runestaff and pull that stunt off, I imagine that he would try to sell it off at the earliest available opportunity.  I can see it now:

"Yeah, this is a peach of a runestaff!  I got it off a little old lady who only cast with it on Sundays.  And I only used it ONCE!  What happened, you ask?  Well, am I here now telling you this story, or what?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Doesn't everyone except Anson (the attacked) also get an Attack of Opportunity as the undead leaves the threatened square?




Leaving the square does not draw an attack of opportunity. Only moving into a threatened square. In this case no one threatens the squares below since your weapons can't penetrate the floor.


----------



## Lou (Nov 6, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Leaving the square does not draw an attack of opportunity. Only moving into a threatened square. In this case no one threatens the squares below since your weapons can't penetrate the floor.




Hmmmm... Then that works both ways.  Where are the AoO for the undead entering the threatened square?  

But that's not what the d20SRD says:

Provoking an Attack of Opportunity
Two kinds of actions can provoke attacks of opportunity: moving out of a threatened square and performing an action within a threatened square.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, there are a couple of different factors in play here. The whole moving out of the wall or floor and attacking thing is a special case involving the cover rules. It sort of sucks for the players. This thing also has the spring attack feat which means that the target of its attack doesn't get an attack of opportunity. A very nasty beast this.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Staff of the Undead Slayer Errata*

Page 177—Runestaff of Undead Slayer
[Revision]
Substitute deathward with forceward (SC 98),
disrupting weapon with incorporeal nova (SC
121), and searing light with halt undead.

FORCEWARD
Abjuration [Force]
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: 15 ft.
Effect: 15-ft.-radius sphere
centered on you
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Will negates;
see text
Spell Resistance:Yes
Waiving your arm about your head to
trace the curve of a dome, you call up a
hemisphere of force as clear as glass.
You create an unmoving, transparent
sphere of force centered on you.
The sphere negates force effects and
provides an impassable barrier against
incorporeal creatures. Spells with the
force descriptor do not affect anything
within the sphere, and any force spell
that overlaps the area, such as wall of
force, is automatically countered. Incorporeal
creatures, or creatures with the
force descriptor must make a Will save
to enter the area of the sphere.
Forceward does not push a creature
out of the way if you move toward an
incorporeal creature or force effect,
and such creatures are treated as if
they automatically succeeded on their
saving throws against this spell.

INCORPOREAL NOVA
Necromancy [Death]
Level: Cleric 5, sorcerer/wizard 6
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 50-ft.-radius burst
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
A nova of dissolution dissipates the immaterial
bodies of incorporeal and gaseous
creatures, destroying them instantly.
The spell destroys 1d4 HD worth
of creatures per caster level (maximum
20d4) in the area. Usually,
creatures such as shadows, wraiths,
spectres, ghosts, and similar creatures
are destroyed, though vampires and
living creatures in gaseous form are
also affected, as are other incorporeal
creatures. Creatures with the fewest
HD are affected first; among creatures
with equal HD, those that are closest
to the point of origin of the burst are
affected first. No creature with 9 or
more HD is affected, and HD that are
not sufficient to affect a creature are
wasted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to question the rules guru, but since it seems likely one of us at least is gonna die here I think questions are in order . . .

The readied action rules seem to indicate that once a readied action has been triggered, that action comes _before_ the action/character/whatever that triggered it, and initiative is changed so that from that point forward the PC acts on the same count but just before the character triggering the action.  Also, the character's readied action interrupts the action which triggered it (such as a caster casting a spell).

Are there errata or later rulings that aren't in the PHB?  I know I don't have all the materials.

H'Roosh will use the same tactics as before, waiting for the 'shadowy arm.'  I won't be able to post 'till after work, so if it comes to him before that you have my permission to make his rolls (maybe you'll do better than I have . . .   )


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

You are right. The readied action should come first. Since the Dread Wraith was just attacking there was nothing you could spoil, but it might be important in the future.


----------



## Lou (Nov 8, 2007)

*Suddenly less opposed to 4e...*

I found something in 4e I like:  Undead taking critical hits!

*sigh*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

Hee hee hee. Long live 3.5!


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee. Long live 3.5!



Forget THAT noise!  
LONG LIVE OUR 3.5 CHARACTERS!!!

(Especially Gnurl and Nijel and all the Constables  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2007)

And H'Roosh, and Katherine, and SoulFetter, and . . .


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2007)

Have fun bashing and enspelling the Wraith, I'll be out of touch until at least Sunday and more likely Monday morning.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2007)

*healing undead*

why exactly are we healing the dead wraith?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2007)

Against the undead (and anything else drawing its 'life'force from the negative material plane) healing magic has the opposite effect.


----------



## Lou (Nov 16, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Against the undead (and anything else drawing its 'life'force from the negative material plane) healing magic has the opposite effect.




That's the short answer: undead are harmed by healing magic.  

We've already seen the effect from Marienna's mass cure spell:

Marienna chants briefly when making the gestures needed to complete a spell. A wave of healing energy rolls through the room healing 14 points of damage to everyone who is wounded and causing the shadowy undead forms to shiver. 

Geoffrey has also now attempted a cure spell attack as well, although Mingo and Marienna may be the only characters who realize that.

Mingo is only doing about 15 points of damage on a _good _ round.  Anson is doing 5.  The cure spells have the potential to do substantial damage to the undead, if they can hit it with a touch attack.

I've been considering using the cure spell attack on these undead for several rounds.  From role-play considerations, Mingo would prefer to use her warsling.  It's a tough call.  But the inability of the party to end this battle is starting to scare Mingo.  She's not quite sure how many attacks we can each individually take.

Monsters with AC25 are tough, especially when you look like AC5 or less to them!

Until we hit the Dread Wraith with something powerful, we're relying on our gnome hero to wear down this monstrosity.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2007)

*Gnurl?  A Hero???  Surely you frikkin jest, dude!*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Until we hit the Dread Wraith with something powerful, we're relying on our gnome hero to wear down this monstrosity.



Gnurl certainly doesn't feel very heroic.  His really powerful spells won't have any effect on an undead monster, and the environment of this room prevents him from whupping out a lightning bolt.  Luckily, he can stand there and fire his wand of 9th level magic missile spells pretty much for the foreseeable future, and then he can even cast a couple of 9th level magic missiles himself.  The positive energy thing was inspired.  I totally missed that "shivering" thing.  (Sneaky, sneaky Scotty!)

This whole encounter has Gnurl thinking very seriously about taking an early retirement, if he lives!


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> The cure spells have the potential to do substantial damage to the undead, if they can hit it with a touch attack.



OOC:  I'm not sure I'd recommend TOUCHING a dread wraith, EVER!  That may certainly have the potential to do harm to the attacker as well as the target.  But that kinda gets back to the similar discussion we had previously about monks using open hand attacks against gelatinous cubes. (Same sort of thing, really, isn't it?)

That was one advantage of Marienna's mass cure spell, too, no touching required!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2007)

There is nothing in the rules to suggest that using a touch spell to attack is any more dangerous than using a weapon. While logic dictates otherwise, a strict interpretation of the rules makes for better play in this case. 

I'll try to get experience points for this battle up later this evening or in the morning. I hope you learned some valuable undead fighting lessons as you are likely to encounter more of them when you raid the compound to rescue Allois.   

I'm sorry that my posting has been a little erratic this week. We had a lot going on at work, but I should be able to post with my regular frequency after Monday.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2007)

*Undead Fighting*

Yeah, I learned a most valuable lesson about undead fighting:  AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS!!  Bummer that we have tricked ourselves right into an all out war with Dracula, The Mummy, and their whole rotting family.  Oh, well, who wants to live forever?

I get it about the touch attack thing, it just still seems a little bit illogical to me, UNlike gnomes, wizards, wraiths, dragons, monsters, magic items........   

I hope the slight delay in our experience award means that you're having trouble counting that high!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2007)

No problems with the math. I just said I'd try to get the experience yesterday, not that I would.   

Anyway, you may each add 850 exp. to your character sheets. Enjoy!


----------



## Lou (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spell choices*

As I prepare for "tomorrow's" attack, I keep wondering if there are other useful clerical spells in spell levels 1-3 besides what's in the SRD?  Anyone have any suggestions?

1st-Bless, PFE, Shield of Faith might be useful, Magic Weapon

2nd-Aid, Bear's Endurance & Bull's Strength; Lesser Restoration; Spiritual Weapon makes range attacks on incorporeals

3rd-Prayer, Magic Vestments & Searing Light does extra damage against undead!

Scotley:  Can a cleric attack separately once Spiritiual Weapion is cast?  If changing foes for Spiritual Weapon is a move action, could the cleric attack separately as well that round?

I think Mingo needs to change spells for "tomorrow"!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

There are of course lots of spells out there, but the ones in the SRD will cover most of your needs. 

I believe that you can attack while a spiritual weapon is active. If you re-target (a move action) you can still make an attack action as a standard action, but not a full attack.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2007)

*Gnurl*

I just had to make one last minute change to Gnurl's memorized spells.  I was thinking about another change, but it's too late now, I'm sticking with my choices.
They're under "Memorized Spells" on my character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery, which is just after Gnurl's spell book


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2007)

*Geoffrey's Spells*

Spells for the Next Day
[sblock]1st level
Entropic Shield
Detect Undead
Protection from Evil
Hide from Undead
Divine Favor X2
Doom

2nd level
Gust of Wind
Light of Mercurial X2
Ghost Touch Armor
Consecrate
Lesser Restoration

3rd level
Water Breathing
Dispel Magic
Invisiability Purge
Prayer
Ghost Touch Weapon
Searing Light

4th level
Freedom of Movement
Death Ward
Restoration
Divine Power
Disemensional Anchor


5th level
Ice Storm
Life’s Grace
Flame Strike
Incorperal Nova[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Spells for the Next Day




Dang! That's a nasty collection of spells for my poor undead to have to deal with. Between Gnurl, Mingo and you, I'm gonna need to stat up a few more monsters! Aren't you good? Shouldn't you have spells of piece, healing and summoning fuzzy bunnies or butterflies?


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

I think that fuzzy bunnies fall more within Gnurl's expertise.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got a sick child, so other than the time we're out to her doctor's appointment I'll be home all day and should be able to keep up with posting pretty well (she'll likely sleep/lay on the couch watching movies or looking at books most of the day).  A rare opportunity caused by an unfortunate occurrence.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

**

Sorry to hear the little one is sick once again......hopefully nothing too serious...but as you pointed out it does have a few advantages .......be sure and keep her sippy cup full and put on your waiter's uniform ...and can you stand to watch all those disney movies in one day


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

Hope it is nothing serious. I guess we better get some posts up then. Can pass up a day like this. Leif is home on vacation too. Ring up Mike L. and tell him to call in sick.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

Nothing serious - head congestion that's gone on and on and seems to be getting worse.  It's enough to make her miserable and to disturb her sleep.  No fever/throwing up/anything like that, so the doctor gave her some prescription strength cough/cold medicine and sent us on our merry way.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

**

Prescription strength.......you may be my new best friend if i cant shake this cough...some nasty stuff going around and it never seems to clear up...well as least she has plenty of doggies, kitties and a dad to snuggle with and no doubt will be soon well enough to start asking the questions "Why" and of course before you know it start asking for the credit card


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought that I already posted my sympathies.  Maybe that was in another thread?  Oh, well, I hope she's bouncin' off the walls as usual again in no time!


----------



## Lou (Nov 27, 2007)

The colder weather has us rummaging through the medicine cabinet, too.  Hope she gets better and you don't get it!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 28, 2007)

*Caroline*

Sorry to hear about, Caroline, wish I had know all these post were going to happen, I would have stole a computer while I was at work.  Glad I'm not in sicktown, AR right now!!


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2007)

*Gnurl?  Where's my Gnurl??*

I can't find our Rogues' Gallery Thread anywhere?  Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2007)

Right here: 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123371


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks.  But is there a way to get there without the link that you sent me  I looked all over the Plots, Places, and Rogues list of threads, and it wasn't there that I could see!  Maybe it's invisible?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know. I found it with some careful looking. I searched out and bookmarked all the RG threads I'm involved with.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2007)

Bookmarked?  How does one do that, praytell?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Bookmarked?  How does one do that, praytell?




Sorry, that's a netscape term I suppose. Saved in favorites. I just created a folder in Internet Explorer's favorites and opened each of the RG threads and clicked 'add to favorites'.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2007)

cool idea.  why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2007)

You aren't in quite as many games as I. Necessity is after all the mother of invention.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2007)

*stone ages*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Sorry, that's a netscape term I suppose. Saved in favorites. I just created a folder in Internet Explorer's favorites and opened each of the RG threads and clicked 'add to favorites'.




You guys are in the stone ages, netscape and internet explorer...  Mozilla Firefox is the browser of choice these days, give it a try, it is very customizable,  and it does indeed use bookmarks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2007)

*Out of Town*

I'll be checking in periodically today until about 4:30 local time, then will be off to internet wasteland until Wednesday night.

Y'all have a great Christmas!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, I don't expect to post after today until Wednesday night either. And then not again until Friday. Happy Holidays All!


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2007)

Have safe trips, guys!  Merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry, Christmas!!


----------



## Lou (Dec 24, 2007)

*Be Safe*

Merry Christmas!  Hope the season is warm and bright for all of you!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2008)

Each PC is awarded 8000 exp.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2008)

In case anyone missed it, the "My Subscriptions" feature of EN World was restored on the evening of the 4th. I for one rely on this feature to keep up with my games.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeeee Haaahh!!  I actually read that in another post this morning, but I had already forgotten it.  I'm so happy!!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

Okay gang. I've closed the current thread and opened a new one. It seemed like a good starting point. Everyone should be 10th level now. If you aren't level up. If you don't have enough exp. then bring your character's total up to the bottom of 10th level. 

I've had great fun with this game and playing with you all. However, if anyone is unhappy with the game or too busy to continue, now would be a good time to take your toys and go. If anyone is unhappy with their character, then this would be a good time to consider a new one. I'll be happy to retire any characters you are tired of and review anything new you want to play. 

We'll continue the action on the Radiant Sun where Geoffrey is hosting a dinner for you. Captain Marin wants to thank you all and it would be a good time decide what you want to do next. 

As to that, the obvious choice would be to load up on the Crestdancer and the Radiant Sun and set sail for the Sea Sorcerer's old lair in the border isles. As you'll discover if you ask around the Sea Sorcerer's ship was seen setting sail in that direction about the time you started your assult. A winged form was seen carrying a small metal box aboard just before they sailed. 

If as a group you decide that is not the adventure you want to pursue, then the world of the Island Empire offers many more tantilizing opportunities for a group such as yours. Give me an idea of what you want and I'll set to work on it. 

Now that Finn is returning to action and there are two clerics in the party I don't think we need Marienna anymore. She will be returning to Cambre to care for Allois, who will need a long recovery. I'm sure Radoon will be stopping in for a visit now and then. Or you may decide that Radoon is ready to settle down and take up a new character. 

Comments?


----------



## Lou (Feb 16, 2008)

Mingo and Anson want the curse lifted and the lich dead for all time. Mig says, "Woof!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl has been leveled up to 10th!  

Scotley, both of the new spells Gnurl selected came from my School of Illusion book, so I need your approval for them.  They are _Improved Invisibility Sphere_ (5th level - makes all designated individuals within 10' invisible, they can attack and remain invisible, those affected can still see each other, and any creature moving into the spell's radius, which moves with caster, after casting do not become invisible), and  _Selective Invisibility_ (3rd level; range: personal or touch; caster chooses at time of casting to still be visble to designated persons)

Gnurl's new 10th level bonus wizard feat is _Craft Wand_

Scotty, I ain't a-goin' NOWHERE! (as regards leaving the game, that is)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll appove both of those spells. Guess I better brush up on CR 10 monsters with blindsense before  you get to the Border Isles.   

Glad to have you.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for approving the spells, I think they're both really cool and really useful.

Gnurl wants to start crafting a few wands as soon as possible!  (There's no way he's going adventuring again without a couple...)


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's all the info on Gnur's new spell, from School of Illusion, p. 48:

_SELECTIVE INVISIBILITY_
Illusion (Glamer/Invisibility)
Level: Sor/Wiz 3
Components:  V,S,M
Casting Time:  One Action
Range:  Personal or Touch
Target:    You or Creature or Object weighing no more than 100 lbs. per level
Duration:  1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw:  None or Will Negates (harmless, object)
Spell Resistance:  No or Yes (harmless, object)

As _invisibility_, except you may allow certain creatures to see you.  These creatures must be chosen at the time of casting.

*****


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2008)

*Radoon*

OCC - Scott,  Just wanted to drop a quick line, the offer to retire Radoon is tempting, maybe have him live happily ever after with M.  It is actually a great place to close him, but I really like playing him.  Let me give it a little bit more thought the next couple of days and I'll let you know.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

*Gnurl's plans*

Scotty,  Gnurl needs to take a couple of weeks off right now.  He is still traumatized by the lich fight, and none to eager to take that thing on again so soon.

Plus, he needs a little bit of time to take care of Gnurl, too.  He wants to use his new ability of wand making, both for himself and to generate some cash so he can buy the small island that we've talked about and build a tower and small keep there.  I have many more thoughts about this complex, and I have plans for making some wands, too.  Maybe you can let me know if you can give me, say, a few weeks of game time to work on this between adventures now, and then we can hash out the details via email.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2008)

What say the rest of the group? Do we need a little time off? You'll be living with the curse during that time, but you may find some cash sooner than you think.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2008)

*Radoon*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> What say the rest of the group? Do we need a little time off? You'll be living with the curse during that time, but you may find some cash sooner than you think.




What exactly does living with the curse mean?  Do we know?  Does it mean we will have to live with these sores?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2008)

I suspect there's more to it than sores - H'Roosh has none, but I believe he's still under at least part of it.  It would be nice to clear that up before we take 'off time.'


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, if Gnurl has the supplies and tools that he needs on board to make a few wands, he'll be okay with continuing on, I guess.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

The border Isles is a journey of at least 3 weeks each way.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Wand-Making Gnurl*

Cool!  So, I've got the tools, I've got the time, I've got the know-how.  Now, all I need is the raw materials.  Do we have some of that stuff on the ship?


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

At the very least, Gnurl wants to make himself a wand of _Mage Armor_ at CL 10 before we get to where we're going.  A wand of _Shield_ would be nice, too.  He's got plenty of spare xp to make those two.  (Both of them together are only 600 xp.)  He could stand to scribe a few scrolls, too.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't be too generous. The previous owner wasn't a maker of wands, so you'll have to make a stop and do some shopping. There are supplies to make a few scrolls however.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I can't be too generous. The previous owner wasn't a maker of wands, so you'll have to make a stop and do some shopping. There are supplies to make a few scrolls however.



Can we still accomplish all of that en route?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2008)

*H'Roosh*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> At the very least, Gnurl wants to make himself a wand of _Mage Armor_ at CL 10 before we get to where we're going.  A wand of _Shield_ would be nice, too.  He's got plenty of spare xp to make those two.  (Both of them together are only 600 xp.)  He could stand to scribe a few scrolls, too.




Did H'Roosh miss some XP somewhere?  He's just at the bottom of 10th.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Did H'Roosh miss some XP somewhere?  He's just at the bottom of 10th.



Dunno, if you missed some, or just started a little bit behind the rest of us when H'Roosh joined the party late, but, by my calculator assisted addition, Gnurl has 45,851.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Can we still accomplish all of that en route?




Most definately!


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

Then, may Gnurl go ahead and decide what he will craft?  How much gold will the materials cost him?  (A couple of sticks and some paper and ink can't be that much, can it?  )


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

Actually, the materials cost is generally half the book price with the exp. cost being 1/25th. Scrolls are a little different and as I said there are already some scroll making supplies on hand.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2008)

*Cough Cough*

I would imagine that it a certain littel fellow could charm the Lady Elizabeth that he would be given access to The Radiant Sun's scriptorum etc.......where clerics busy themselves at times preparing cure scrolls etc...


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Actually, the materials cost is generally half the book price with the exp. cost being 1/25th. Scrolls are a little different and as I said there are already some scroll making supplies on hand.





			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I would imagine that it a certain littel fellow could charm the Lady Elizabeth that he would be given access to The Radiant Sun's scriptorum etc.......where clerics busy themselves at times preparing cure scrolls etc...




Scotley -- Well, shoot!  That may just make wand crafting cost prohibative.  Hmmm, we'll have to see about that, I guess.  I was sure that what the dmg says is that a character can SELL wands he crafts for half of the book value, but maybe I was wrong?

JA -- Thanks!  I thought I was already trying to suck-up a little bit.  But, really, scrolls aren't that much of a problem, it's the wand supplies that I really need.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2008)

*Mean to the DM*

Well the Radiant Sun also has a laboatry, a rather expensive one, and we could have our dm roll to see what it has and make him take the time to do an inventory etc...i mean it is not as he actual work to do on mondays or such...the paper pusher he is and that we know and love


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Wand Crafting Costs*

Actually, the DMG has a section devoted to this very topic. It says that the cost for creating a wand is 375 gp X spell level X caster level.  See, DMG p. 287.  (The table there appears to be wrong, because it shows 375 gp X spell level +1 X caster level, but the table starts with 0 level wands, so I think that's what threw it off....  For item creation purposes, my understanding was that 0 level spells were considered 1st level, but I'm not sure.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Well the Radiant Sun also has a laboratory, a rather expensive one, and we could have our dm roll to see what it has and make him take the time to do an inventory etc...i mean it is not as he actual work to do on mondays or such...the paper pusher he is and that we know and love.



That would be great!  Hey!!  How did Geoffrey get so much richer than the rest of us, anyway?  Just curious!  I'll still let you use your stuff to help me get my wands crafted.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

1.  JA, did Geoffrey ever tell us the information that Scotley said you could share with us about what you and he discussed about liches?  If you did, I sure can't find it, and if you didn't why the big secret?

2.  When the Radiant Sun was about to pick us up, they saw a ship sailing fast against the wind, and a bird dropped a box onto that ship.  THAT was the lich's phylactery, I'll just betcha!

3.  Has anyone tried to remove the curse with other spells?  Maybe we can at least smell a little better, or get some of these sores closed up.  Yuck!


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 18, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Hey, Scott, does Finn get to level up also?  If so, I may be a bit figuring some things out.  Also, I kinda worked out a back story for what happened leading to his disappearance.  What I'm thinking is that, following escorting Anorra back to Salty Bill's, he decided to continue with the scouting expedition that he and Rook were supposed to be doing prior to the bar fight breaking out and Rook dying.  He was able to get into the compound, but was captured by the undead.  If this sounds okay with you, I'll play it up some in the new thread as he comes back to consciousness.


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 18, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

As for the idea of changing to 4e, I would miss Finn and Brother Lucien Montrose.  Hey, Todd, you gonna ever restart the Four Lands game?  I miss Lucien.  I don't get to play Mandorallen type characters very often, and he's my favorite so far.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2008)

*Items*

Leif
The information has not been shared as it was planned to be shared after the dinner........no big secret at all just no opportuinty as the party scattered etc after Alois was found...then briefly chatting with Scott I held off so that Marin,etc could all hear the story etc at once from various prospecitves...

As to the wealth....not that much more..and it is nice to marry well when invisible castle is so kind as to allow you to roll high...and for more information read the backstory.........there are tons of strings attacehd...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2008)

*Four Lands*

Sorry Keith,,, no plans to restart that particual Four Lands game......


----------



## SirCaith (Feb 18, 2008)

*Brother Lucien Montrose*

Never hurts to ask.  *Goes to polish his long sword in the shadows*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Hey, Scott, does Finn get to level up also?  If so, I may be a bit figuring some things out.  Also, I kinda worked out a back story for what happened leading to his disappearance.  What I'm thinking is that, following escorting Anorra back to Salty Bill's, he decided to continue with the scouting expedition that he and Rook were supposed to be doing prior to the bar fight breaking out and Rook dying.  He was able to get into the compound, but was captured by the undead.  If this sounds okay with you, I'll play it up some in the new thread as he comes back to consciousness.




Works for me, and yes, go ahead and put Finn at 45001 exp and 10th level.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> As for the idea of changing to 4e, I would miss Finn and Brother Lucien Montrose.  Hey, Todd, you gonna ever restart the Four Lands game?  I miss Lucien.  I don't get to play Mandorallen type characters very often, and he's my favorite so far.




No plans to change to 4e. I've tried converting games in mid-stride and it is just too much trouble for too little benefit. 4e looks to be a major overhaul. This game will continue as 3.5. I might start a 4e game at some point in the future if it proves more compelling than my current estimation, but not any time soon and it would be an additional rather than replacement game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad to hear that - I'm liking this game mucho!  Also, while 4e sounds interesting, I'm not sure about learning _another_ new system at this point in my life.  Between 3.5 and HERO I've got my hands full - and I like both of them just fine.


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wand-Crafter, Scroll-Scribe Gnurl*

Okay, I've reached a decision about Gnurl's wand-crafting during the sea voyage.  Gnurl will craft two wands at CL=5, one of _Dispel Magic_ and one of _Mage Armor_.  According to SRD, both of them together have a cost of 600 xp.  Since Gnurl will be using the stocked labs/workshops on the _CrestDancer_ and the _Radiant Sun_, how much actual gp cost will he incur?

Also, while I'm at it, I want to scribe some scrolls, too:  2 of _Lightning Bolt_, CL 10 (each costs 30 xp), 2 of _Dispel Magic_, CL 10 (each costs 30 xp), and 3 of _See Invisibility_ CL 10 (each costs 20 xp).  Is there any gp cost for scribing the scrolls using the library/workshop of the _CrestDancer_?

Total xp cost for crafting all of the above items = 780 xp. (I can just do it without dropping back to 9th level!)


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

JA, you didn't address my two other points:

2. When the Radiant Sun was about to pick us up, they saw a ship sailing fast against the wind, and a bird dropped a box onto that ship. The box was the lich's phylactery, I'll just betcha!  If y'all haven't read in the MM about lich's phylacteries, I recommend that you do so as soon as possible!

3. Has anyone tried to remove the curse with other spells? Maybe we can at least smell a little better, or get some of these sores closed up. Yuck!

But, anyway, do you still have more information that I have about the lich?  I'd appreciate it if you'd share......

And if we hurry, we might be able to intercept that ship and destroy the phylactery before the lich re-forms!!!


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.

Leif


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.
> 
> Leif




I think you've got what I've got - been on the couch for 3 days and this is the first time I've felt like even looking, much less posting.  I'll post as I can, but I think it'll be spotty for a few days at least.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear it guys. I may be heading down the same path. I hope it is just a cold for me. Get well soon!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*Sicly Bunch*

Darn we are all a puny bunch  i just got over anothe bought of this crap ....cant seem to ever reallly shake it despite rest, antibiotics etc...good luck guys ..i have found aobut the only thing that works for me is hot tea, hot toddies, hot showers and sleep.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I think you've got what I've got - been on the couch for 3 days and this is the first time I've felt like even looking, much less posting.  I'll post as I can, but I think it'll be spotty for a few days at least.



So, how ya holdin' up, Mowgli?  I was pretty sick from Friday afternoon (when I went to the doctor) thru Tuesday (the only work I missed was Monday and Tuesday).  Returning to work on Wednesday was an awful struggle, but I'm actually feeling pretty good today.  Still can't quite shake this deep, rumbling cough, but it has improved a great deal over the last 2 days.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2008)

*On the Mend*

Mine turned out to be a big time sinus infection - been on antibiotics since Monday evening, so I'm feeling better.  Still taking Sudafed and cough medicine like it's candy, but I'll start tapering off those soon as well I think.  I remember being young and getting over crap like this quicker.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Mine turned out to be a big time sinus infection - been on antibiotics since Monday evening, so I'm feeling better.  Still taking Sudafed and cough medicine like it's candy, but I'll start tapering off those soon as well I think.  I remember being young and getting over crap like this quicker.



Glad to hear it's not as bad as it could have been.     I'm almost totally well again, I think...
Don't torture yourself too much with dreams of a Fountain of Youth!  And SURELY don't start thinking that you can find one of those in a Jack Daniel's bottle!

And, hey, if you still have any interest in my Wizard game, I'm cool now with letting you play him the way you want.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah, I'm a Jim Beam man.  But Mr Beam makes me feel older, not younger when I hang out with him too long so we maintain only a passing acquaintance.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm a Jim Beam man.  But Mr Beam makes me feel older, not younger when I hang out with him too long so we maintain only a passing acquaintance.



I concur.  Mr. Beam does make a far superior sippin' whiskey.  But, these days, all spirits of that sort are pretty much off limits for me.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah, it has been too long since I've had a proper visit with my old pal Jimmy B.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

Shoot, I've seen neither hide nor hair,
nor caught the faintest whif of my old
Buddy Weiser in a month of Sundays!    <-- Tee-Total Leif


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay gang. I'd like to get moving again. Has everyone updated their characters to 10th level? Any more old business that we need to take care of before we start the journey to Cambre. Please let me know what sort of magic items and such you plan to buy using Captain Marin's contacts.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2008)

*Radoon*

Ready to sail!


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

*Gnurl's New Habit*

Feeling a bit vulnerable because of the lich's curse and everything, Gnurl will immediately develop a new habit of casting _Mage Armor_ on himself the first thing every morning.  This makes him AC 21.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

Hee hee, the players are feeling paranoid and vulnerable. My work here is done!


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hee hee, the players are feeling paranoid and vulnerable. My work here is done!



Nope!  Not EVEN close!  We have not yet begun to make you work.


----------



## Lou (Mar 10, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hee hee, the players are feeling paranoid and vulnerable. My work here is done!




Not even going to count the fact that most of the character have sores all over their bodies and all of them smell like death!


----------



## Lou (Mar 12, 2008)

*Mingo's use of the money*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay gang. I'd like to get moving again. Has everyone updated their characters to 10th level? Any more old business that we need to take care of before we start the journey to Cambre. Please let me know what sort of magic items and such you plan to buy using Captain Marin's contacts.




Mingo is looking at the follow items:

An Enemy Spirit Pouch (Undead) for Anson (2100 gp per MIC)

Amulet of Teamwork for Mig (2000 gp per MIC), or perhaps the item that allows you to heal your animal companion when they are hurt.  I've seen it, but I can't find it.  Anyone know where it is?

Brooch of Avoidance for Mingo (3100 gp per MIC)

Mingo plans to send a letter to her superior in the Wayward Wardens of Yondalla describing what she knows about the Masque and the lich.  When Mingo reaches Cambria, she plans to send a 500 gp draft to her superior as a tithe to the order.

If there is any gold left over, a wand of CSW or CCW would be nice.


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 13, 2008)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn will need to stop back by his favorite tattoo parlor and get a few touch ups and replacements.  I think he used a couple of shield tattoos, and five or six (have to go back and read the posts to be sure) armor tatts.  With 11,000 gp from Marin vouchers, he shouldn't have a problem getting them, and maybe even upgrade their level for longer duration.  He's not really interested in many magic items, but he does have to get his silk nightshirt replaced.

Oh, and if his Spymaster should get in touch, a report will be given.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2008)

Please tell me all about Finn's tats?  Sounds like something Gnurl might want, too.....


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, Finn uses psionic tattoos imbued with the powers Inertial Armor and Force Screen.  He has a connection who creates the tattoos, and when he activates them, he gets a +4 AC bonus for a specified length of time (like an hour for the Armor, and ten minutes for the Screen).  They are useful and fit with his character concept.  You can read about psionic tattoos here: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/items/creatingPsionicItems.htm#creatingPsionicTattoos  and here: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/items/psionicTattoos.htm#scribingandTransferringTattoos .


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2008)

Are psionic tatoos one-use "magic" items?  And are psionic tattos only usable by characters with psionics?  Even then, their use might attract attention non-psionic characters wouldn't want....


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Well, Finn uses psionic tattoos imbued with the powers Inertial Armor and Force Screen.  He has a connection who creates the tattoos, and when he activates them, he gets a +4 AC bonus for a specified length of time (like an hour for the Armor, and ten minutes for the Screen).  They are useful and fit with his character concept.



+4 eh?  Gnurl's _Mage Armor_ spell is equal to that, so I don't suppose I need to know any more than that.  Gnurl just obtained the feat "craft wand," and he made a wand of _Mage Armor_ at CL10, so one charge will give him a +4 armor bonus for ten hours.  Maybe he should hook Finn up, too?


----------



## SirCaith (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> Are psionic tatoos one-use "magic" items?  And are psionic tattos only usable by characters with psionics?  Even then, their use might attract attention non-psionic characters wouldn't want....



The tattoos are one time use items, and you are limited to having no more than 20 at a time.  They fade after they are tapped.  Interestingly, a non-psi character can use them, even steal them from another character.  If a character with a psi-tat is unconscious, someone can come over. touch the tat, and will it to cross over from the other character to themselves.  You can also will a tattoo on an unresisting character, or activate someone's tattoo  if you know where it is and can touch it.  The tattoos will change location, and Finn keeps his hidden under clothing except for the two that he keeps on his arms for handy tapping when combat rears its ugly head.  Using both the Inertial Armor and Force Screen gives him a +8 to AC, with no movement penalties, and they are invisible and count against attacks from incorporeal creatures.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

Very interesting tats you have there.  Gnurl's _Mage Armor_  has no movement penalties, either, and even works against incorporeal attacks that usually disregard armor bonuses, because it is a pure force effect.  I'm still thinking about having Gnurl start taking levels of the Argent Savant (Force Mage) PrC at some point.  I just can't reconcile in my mind the idea of an Illusionist Force Mage.  (I mean, what good is an imaginary force field?)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, the best use I've found for an imaginary force field is locking up all those annoying mimes.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

During the long sea voyage, Gnurl is also going to re-align the spells he memorizes, and switch his _Mage's Ring_ from a Type I Ring of Wizardry to a Type II Ring of Wizardry.

I also changed one of Gnurl's 5th level spells memrorized, too.  I dropped his second _Improved Invisibility Sphere_, and made it _Fever Dream_ instead.  So now Gnurl can cast every 5th level spell that he knows every day, which only means that he needs to learn more 5th level spells!


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Attention DM*

The previous post has now been edited, re: Gnurl's spells memorized.


----------



## Lou (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be out of town until Monday.  I'll try to post early next week.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

MLeibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - I am headed to J'boro for the weekend to help Mikey with his bonus room. I should be able to post periodically.



Wow!  CaSandra gave him a whole room?  There must be a story behind that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

Sadly, the room will (like all the others in the house) truly belong to my beloved.  My hope is that she'll share . . .

The only one in the house that has even the illusion of her own space is Caroline - who will now have two rooms (in name at least).  One a bedroom and the other a playroom.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Sadly, the room will (like all the others in the house) truly belong to my beloved.  My hope is that she'll share . . .
> The only one in the house that has even the illusion of her own space is Caroline - who will now have two rooms (in name at least).  One a bedroom and the other a playroom.



While I sympathize with your plight, I am also grateful that you have reaffirmed a Great and Unchangeable Truth regarding women, men, and houses.  (But, of course, we poor, disenfranchised men probably wouldn't change that even if we could.....or, so we tell ourselves.)


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2008)

JA-It was good to see you last week.  Next time let's meet earlier so we can drink longer!  Our prayers are with your family during this trying time.


----------



## Lou (Mar 26, 2008)

MSN quote:  "'It looked like just a solid lake from Batesville to Newport — you couldn't tell where the river was,' the governor said."

Is the White River, _etc._ flooding causing any problems for you guys?


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep.  I think it's pretty much over now, but things got pretty intense on the White River last Friday.  And I heard that there was a lot of flooding up north of Paragould in Clay County, too.  It didn't submerge Crowley's Ridge, thank goodness, so Jonesboro was okay.

BTW, no offense to our Illustrious Governator, but "a solid lake from Batesville to Newport" is what that area looks like every duck season when the farmers leave the water standing in their fields to create waterfowl habitat.  (Of course, the difference is that its only a few inches deep.)  (quack, quack)


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

I've altered, somewhat, Gnurl's memorized spells because of his new spell toys.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

Said update won't happen until morning, but so noted.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

yes, of course.  I hope he won't need too many spells for the rest of this evening. 

And, please note that Gnurl is still casting [i[Mage Armor[/i] as soon as he awakens every morning.  Gee, I guess that now I need to make that _GREATER Mage Armor/_!!  BTW, I would just love to read that spell description, but I can't even find it on any of the SRDs I've looked on.  Help!  For now, I'm guessing that it maybe gives a +6 bonus to AC.  Is that about right?  Any clues you can provide about its duration?


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> And, please note that Gnurl is still casting [i[Mage Armor[/i] as soon as he awakens every morning.  Gee, I guess that now I need to make that _GREATER Mage Armor/_!!  BTW, I would just love to read that spell description, but I can't even find it on any of the SRDs I've looked on.  Help!  For now, I'm guessing that it maybe gives a +6 bonus to AC.  Is that about right?  Any clues you can provide about its duration?




I find most of my 3.5 info at http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/

From the Sorcerer/Wizard Spell listing:

Mage Armor, Greater(CArc p114)
<Conj(creat)[force], VSF(tiny 25gp platinum shield),
1StdAct, Touch, 1hr/lv(D)>
– Touched subject gains +6 Armor bonus to AC.

I hate the way they started adding commas to names/titles and folding them over.  It make things hard to find.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> I find most of my 3.5 info at http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/
> From the Sorcerer/Wizard Spell listing:
> Mage Armor, Greater(CArc p114)
> <Conj(creat)[force], VSF(tiny 25gp platinum shield),
> ...



Thanks, that's just what I thought, except that I didn't know about the Focus.  I'm just glad it's not an expendable material component!

*Note for DM, Gnurl's got to get that Focus now, too!*  He'll do that as soon as he wakes up in the morning, IF he wakes up in the morning.  (Your statements about the night sounded pretty dire, so who knows....)


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2008)

Come to think of it, Scotley, I could sure use the full descriptions of several of Gnurl's new spells, along with the page/book where they can be found.  Here are the ones that I need for sure (I hope I didn't forget any):

_Greater Mage Armor, Mass Mage Armor, Baleful Transposition, Phantasmal Assailants, Shadow Hand._


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe all those are from Spell Compendium. I'll try to get the info together for you if you don't have that one.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I believe all those are from Spell Compendium. I'll try to get the info together for you if you don't have that one.



I have it, I just didn't think to look in there.  duh.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2008)

OOC: Okay, I've got some players at morning and some still several hours behind. Once the Laggard's catch up, Captain Marin has some information to share.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

Gnurl's ready for morning now


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

Scotley and everyone else

I highly recommend that you all read the phb preview on the opening page of ENWorld.  It's cool in a way, but quite distressing in a way, too.  All in all, while 4ed may have its  place in the rpg world, I still come down on the side whose mantra is: "LONG LIVE 3.5!!!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2008)

*Radoon*

I will be out of town the rest of the day and all of tomorrow.  Scott, please take care of Radoon as you see fit.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

Will do, have a good trip.


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2008)

Thus ends the saga of the halfling Mingo Frasse and her human companion Anson.  The bards' tales of the heroic fight in the tower being all that remains.  The dreadful Sea Sorcerer's reign of terror was still not ended at the time of their deaths, but that is another story....

So where does the story stand at the time of Mingo and Anson's deaths?

Finn is near death and hiding near a far wall.  H'Roosh is near death and fighting the rider in the middle of the room near where Mingo fell.  Gnurl is at about half strength, and remains invisible not far from Finn.  Radoon is on a balcony, at half strength.  Geoffrey is also near where Mingo fell, and he is also at about half strength.  The almost unhittable barghest rider that killed Anson is greatly weakened, but the one that killed Mingo is near full strength.  The scribe is down, and Balmal is standing behind his desk.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

What amazes me is that judging by the monster manual entries for Barghests, we should have been able to wipe them out in short order.  Right??


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2008)

Leif said:


> What amazes me is that judging by the monster manual entries for Barghests, we should have been able to wipe them out in short order.  Right??




I think that's correct, but the party is a little weak on attack spells and melee fighters.  Scotley did upgrade the greater barghest rider a little, I'm not sure about the rest.  At AC 30, he's almost impossible to hit for this group, not to mention the DR 10/magic.  And that unholy sword is, literally, killing us.  Nothing like having the monster use their double normal treasure during the fight.  The early round critical hits didn't help us either--the dice were against us.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, whatever the reason, it sure is a REVOLTIN' development!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2008)

Mowgli wanted me to let y'all know he's off to the lake and won't be posting until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

OOC: You may add 2200 experience points to your characters for the Barghest encounter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2008)

H'Roosh will happily contribute to the provisioning and upkeep of the ship (being a lawful sort, as part owner he couldn't possibly let his gnome friend bear all of the burden!).  Just let me know how much he owes.

Perhaps H'Roosh could take the title 'Ship's Pilot?'  He can take some skill levels in 'Profession: Navigator' at his next level.  Radoon has First Mate all sewn up, I think, given his extensive experience and advanced age, and Finn can be our Armsmaster.  With such a limited crew, I think we'll all be taking watches/deck duties, so we don't really need a bosun.  Does that cover everyone with a stake in the ship?


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*The CrestDancer*

I kinda disagree about our need for a "bosun" (boatswain).  Yeah, if everyone pulls his own weight always, things will go smoothly while we're aboard, but we won't always be aboard.  Granted, Cap'n Swabby and the construct crew seem to do fine on their own, but we're all just pretty much figureheads, anyway, so Pilot H'Roosh suits me fine!  I mean, Gnurl certainly has no qualifications to be an Admiral (except for his spiffy new uniform, that is), but he's very eager to "play one on tv," so to speak.  You're free to contribute whatever you think is the right amount.  For now, Gnurl is so excited about the _CrestDancer_ that he has no problem shelling out whatever is needed, as long as he can afford it comfortably.  But the _CrestDancer_ is clearly and indisputably Party Property in which we all have a substantially equal ownership share (with the exception of Geoffrey, who has his own ship and can't be expected to contribute to the _CrestDancer_).  It just happens to be Gnurl's favorite hobby, also, so he wants to be as hands-on as he can be.  Plus, Cap'n Swabby is one of the few friends that the little booger has!  Tell you what -- Gnurl will set up an account to hold party contributions for the _CrestDancer_ (guess that also makes him the purser?) and it will be used for ship stuff, unless we all fall on hard times and need to take it back, in which case, it will be re-rendered unto the giver.  Scotley, I'll get with you about this account soon.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*Crest Dancer Account*

Scotley,

Gnurl is just assuming that the _CrestDancer_ has a (hopefully kinda large) safe and a secure area to store valuables securely.  That is the case, isn't it?  Well, Gnurl tells Cap'n Swabby that there are going to be contributions coming in for the upkeep of the ship, and we want them stored in the ship's safe.  Cap'n Swabby needs to keep careful records of who contributes what (either in writing, in his memory, or, preferably in BOTH ways.  And Gnurl plans to keep a duplicate set of books himself, too, just to be safe.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

Captain Swabby reports that there are three 'safes' aboard the _Crestdancer_. One is under the floor of the owner's cabin closet. A larger one is in the hold and a third is in the lab.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

Gnurl will appropriate the Captain's cabin and safe for himself.  If there's plenty of room left over in the safe, H'Roosh is welcome to share the cabin with Gnurl and keep his stuff in that safe, too.  We'll make sure that Cap'n Swabby knows that just our stuff goes in this safe and that no one but us is to have access.  Comments, Mowgli?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2008)

H'Roosh doesn't mind sharing, so that's fine with me as long as the other owners have no complaints.

We should look to what we'll do with the ship after the curse is lifted.  She'd likely make a good transport for VIPs or a specialty cargo trader, and crew sharing quarters would make more space for 'guest bunks' or cargo holds (or for weapons/ammo).  She might also make a good courier ship.

Scotley, could we have a detailed description of the ship?  Length, breadth, draw, number of cabins/holds/other spaces, masts, number of decks, etc?


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the ideas of small but expensive specialty cargo and VIP passengers (who are willing to pay for the Limo of the Sea).  And courier service would be good, too, except for one thing:  when I think of courier service, the first thing that comes to mind is couriers used during wartime.  We wouldn't want to go messing around in somebody else's war!  Now a peacetime courier Gnurl could get behind!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

Food costs:

A days fresh common food for 1=1 gp
A days fresh good food for 1=1.5 gp
Five gallons of ale or beer=1gp
Wine per bottle=2 sp and up (night train and wild irish rose are 2 sp) 
The dried, smoked and pickled foods for one day=5 sp 

Just use these numbers to stock the larder. Let me know if you want anything else specific.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Food costs:
> 
> A days fresh common food for 1=1 gp
> A days fresh good food for 1=1.5 gp
> ...




How many people will "1 day's" worth feed?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2008)

OOC: I guess I should have added 'person' after 'for 1' to make it clear. But one individual was my intention. Don't forget to buy some eats for familiars, animal companions and any other hangers on.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

*Gnurl Whiskerling*

Gnurl contributes 200gp to provisioning the _CrestDancer_ and he will try to get a discount from the listed prices for his bulk purchase.  I'm hoping that this will buy 2 months worth of good, preserved food and ale for at least himself and Featherwind.  If he can get a decent deal, it should take care of 2-3 additional hungry mouths, I hope.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2008)

H'Roosh will contribute 300 toward provisioning - laying in a little extra won't hurt a bit.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2008)

*connection issues*

Has anyone else had problems connecting to EN World lately?


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> Has anyone else had problems connecting to EN World lately?



Yes, very much so!  I was totally unable to access for about 36 hours, but my access returned late yesterday afternoon.  Incidentally, how much does Radoon want to be "bought out"?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2008)

*connection issues*

I thought/hoped that was the case and it was not just my connection to En World.

Radoon does not have a figure in mind, he is merely looking to the future and he would rather be able to bring some money to the table with M.

I began playing Radoon knowing he was advanced in years and thought it would be challenging to role play him.  It has been fun but with how it all played out, it seems he would follow a different course for his life, one he has always desired but never found (a more stable one with someone he cares for - blame the romantic in me).


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

I see.  Cool.  Hmm, well, Gnurl would be willing to contribute some gold each month to Radoon's upkeep, would that be better for you?  Say 25-30 gp per month from me plus whatever anyone else contributes, to keep you in Bread, Beans, and Depends?


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2008)

*Supplies, etc.*

Zurrik has not quite enough for 2 potions of CSW. Will 1400 GP do it?

Scotley, what about treasure from the Barghests? Gnurl searched explicitly. Had he found anything, surely he would have commented on it. After all, Barghests are double treasure monsters.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, Gnurl's kinda anxious to know what he found, too!!!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry, must have missed Gnurl's post. I remember dropping some hints that you should search. Unfortunately, I don't have the list handy just now. Post coming tonight. I've been very busy, and when I do get time to post, EN World is down.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

Expect Gnurl to take a level of Bard at his next available opportunity.  Not sure why he hasn't done that before now, either.  Hmmm, ok, it was to get more powerful spells.  So he MIGHT stick with Wizard, I guess, but Bard would be very cool as far as skills and maybe even a LITTLE bit of melee prowess are concerned (very little, considering our level).  Bards don't even get to do cool Bard stuff until 2d level, though, so it's mainly be for the skill points and the extra slight bump to hp.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

Mikey,
For what it's worth, I've been using Firefox exclusively now for a couple of days, and I must say that you were absolutely right!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2008)

*Firefox*

I wouldn't steer you wrong, buddy!  What made you give it another try?


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

I had my cousin's husband here to fix my computer, and he downloaded it for me, so I thought I might as well give it a whirl.


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2008)

*Birthday Wishes--Late as Usual*

Happy Belated Birthday to Leif and Mleibrock! 

Did I miss anyone else? People from Jonesboro seem to have May or August birthdays....


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

You already wished me one, Lou!  Have you forgotten already, or do you just want to show everyone what a thoughtful guy you are??


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Leif welcome to club 41! Sorry I didn't get this up last Friday. 

Hey Mike, welcome to middle age! 

Hope you both had a good one. 

J. Alexander has a birthday next week too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2008)

Leif said:


> You already wished me one, Lou! Have you forgotten already, or do you just want to show everyone what a thoughtful guy you are??




No, I recall. But I hadn't wished Mleibrock yet. And everyone else might need to be reminded, too. Or have you had enough well wishes for this year?  

I guess I could post it to all the OOC threads: Constables, The Four Lands... It's not like the games I follow are moving forward at a rapid pace right now.  

PS That's not a suggestion that all characters be killed off..... Patience is a virtue...for someone, I'm sure.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

Lou said:


> No, I recall. But I hadn't wished Mleibrock yet.



 Yeah, but his name isn't Leif!


			
				Lou said:
			
		

> And everyone else might need to be reminded, too. Or have you had enough well wishes for this year?



I woulnd't say too many good wishes, but rather, being reminded so often makes it more difficult for me to pretend that I'm still young and vibrant! 



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> I guess I could post it to all the OOC threads: Constables, The Four Lands... It's not like the games I follow are moving forward at a rapid pace right now.



Get Raul off his butt and do something then!  You've only posted once in about the last week or more, and it was just a throwaway post as I recall.  Don't blame us if YOU don't do anything!!



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> PS That's not a suggestion that all characters be killed off..... Patience is a virtue...for someone, I'm sure.



Hmm, that's thought....


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

Leif said:


> You've only posted once in about the last week or more, and it was just a throwaway post as I recall.



This is not intended to belittle throwaway posts.  In fact, those are quite useful sometimes, because they serve the noble purpose of showing a player's involvement in the thread, even if he may not have anything substantive to say or do at the moment. (Mowgli)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 12, 2008)

*throw away post*

Nothing to contribute right now.  

Happy b'day Leif, figured I'd join the bandwagon!

Thanks for the well wishes and to Scott:  You may be middle aged but I'm still a teen at least at heart even if some parts of my anatomy may not agree!


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

mleibrock said:


> Nothing to contribute right now.
> 
> Happy b'day Leif, figured I'd join the bandwagon!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and to Scott:  You may be middle aged but I'm still a teen at least at heart even if some parts of my anatomy may not agree!



Thanks, Mikey!  And about the anatomy thing:  LET'S NOT EVEN GO THERE!


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

We need to rest, soon, guys, 'cause Gnurl wants to get back to full spell-casting capability!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2008)

Hee hee, I believe you were resting when this little party started...


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's right!  Doesn't that just suck??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be at the lake and out of touch from this afternoon through sometime Monday.  Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2008)

*pics on profile*

I updated the captions to the pics in my "Gnurl" folder. hehehe.  I'm still disappointed because the pic of "Gnurl" doesn't really look anything like the description of him on his character sheet.  *sigh*  It's just nearly impossible to find a garden gnome who looks very GQ.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2008)

Award your characters 800 exp. for the combat with the Caller from the Deep and for some nice role-play of late.


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you from the bottom of my gnomish heart!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2008)

*Yes!!*

Thank you oh wise and beautiful GM!


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, Scotty, check out my new captions for the pix in my first album (Magus Crus)!


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2008)

Scotley,  I've been thinking about something for awhile now but haven't mentioned it for some reason.  I'm not happy at all with the choice I made for Gnurl to burn a feat on Spell Mastery.  I was wondering if it might be possible for me to swap that feat out for another one at Gnurl's next level?  (This seems to be in line with suggestions for "Retraining" in UA, but none of that stuff is a given......)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2008)

I am willing to let you swap out. Spell Mastery is only really useful if your DM decides to steal your spellbooks or if you get captured or somehow separated from your books. 

What did you have in mind as a replacement?


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2008)

Great!  Thanks!  Now all I've got to do is figure out a replacement that I had the pre-reqs for way back when.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2008)

Headed to the lake this morning - be back sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2008)

We are off to the beach for a few days. I don't expect to post much until Wednesday, but if I get a chance I will. I'm going to give you a post to consider in my absence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2008)

Headed off to internet deadzone for the weekend.  Back sometime Sunday.


----------



## Lou (Oct 29, 2008)

As freaked out as our characters are, they only have to survive about 3 rounds with the hydra at the current damage they are doing, if I read the SRD correctly. Now how do _they_ survive for those 3 rounds?

Thinking back, did the party ever gain the treasure from the Barghests that Gnurl searched? Scotley mentioned that he would post it http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/123249-island-empire-ooc-closed-12.html#post4400940 back in July. Perhaps something in that treasure would aid in the fight against the hydra?


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> As freaked out as our characters are, they only have to survive about 3 rounds with the hydra at the current damage they are doing, if I read the SRD correctly. Now how do _they_ survive for those 3 rounds?
> 
> Thinking back, did the party ever gain the treasure from the Barghests that Gnurl searched? Scotley mentioned that he would post it http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/123249-island-empire-ooc-closed-12.html#post4400940 back in July. Perhaps something in that treasure would aid in the fight against the hydra?



Actually, the way I read the Monster Manual, we do have a BIG, BIG problem with this friggin hydra!  The heads can only absorb so much damage, and any excess is wasted.  Like what Radoon just did.  We need to be doing damage to the BODY of the creature.  Plus, the way I read the entry, EVERY hydra is now a lernaean hydra, and sprouts two new heads for every one that is severed.  I don't remember anything that the barghests had, sorry.


----------



## Lou (Oct 29, 2008)

The SRD specifically states under hydra, "Any attack that is not (or cannot be) an attempt to sunder a head affects the body. " So it sounds like our attacks on the heads for damage would affect the body. The fact that this sucker heals 22 hp each round makes killing this thing difficult. We did almost 90 hp the first round, not counting any damage Geoffrey does. At 12d10+63 (129 hp), we are roughly halfway to killing it if we continue at this pace.

I guess we'll have to see what kind of hydra Scotley is running.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2008)

Good!  I don't remember ever wanting to be so wrong about something as I am about this!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> As freaked out as our characters are, they only have to survive about 3 rounds with the hydra at the current damage they are doing, if I read the SRD correctly. Now how do _they_ survive for those 3 rounds?
> 
> Thinking back, did the party ever gain the treasure from the Barghests that Gnurl searched? Scotley mentioned that he would post it http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/123249-island-empire-ooc-closed-12.html#post4400940 back in July. Perhaps something in that treasure would aid in the fight against the hydra?




OOC: Damn, I just looked and I don't see where I posed the gear from the Barghests. Very sloppy of me. Unfortunately, I don't know where my notes from that fight are. It may take me a little time to track down what they had. I'm afraid it is unlikely that I will be able to produce this information before Friday. Of course it may be that long before we hear from Geoffry... 

You are correct. Attacks that don't sunder do damage to the body--total hp. Keep in mind as you peruse the srd that I very rarerly use monsters exactly as written in the book.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2008)

Then does that mean we can keep whacking on a head that's down (with the resulting penalty to AC, of course) and damage the body?  Gnurl wants to volunteer for THAT job!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be out of touch until Monday. Hopefully, Todd will rejoin us by then.


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2008)

I just now realized that it's _ALMOST_ a lock for Gnurl to cast a Cure Light Wounds spell from a scroll.  Maybe he can get with Geoffrey when they have some time and commission a few CL5 scrolls of clw from him?  Maybe they can work out a trade for something, like a Wand crafted by Gnurl?  (I'm thinking equivalent xp expense.)


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2008)

ATTENTION SCOTLEY!!  Mikey made an IC post!  

Ahem, that means it's time to advance the action now and kill a few more of us.


----------



## Lou (Dec 12, 2008)

Scotley--What about that Barghest treasure???? 

Before more characters die....


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

As near as I can figure this is the haul from the barghests. I don't think it will do you much good. 

+2 slow burst morning star of spell storing--Cure serious wounds.

+2 Large Unholy bastard sword

+1 Mighty (+6) Eager Longbow 

4 adamantine arrows

4 +1 Consumptive longbow arrow

Potion of greater magic fang +3
Potion of Barkskin +3
2 potions of cure serious wounds

+2 heartening darkwood heavy shield 

Also, don't forget this--Consider yourselves to have the benefit of an Archivist's Dark knowledge when next you face a Lich. You will can +1 to hit, +1 on saves and +1d6 damage on attacks vs. the next Lich you fight--for one encounter. So if you don't manage to destroy it, the next time you fight it will have countered your knowledge.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

Scotley said:


> As near as I can figure this is the haul from the barghests. I don't think it will do you much good.
> 
> +2 slow burst morning star of spell storing--Cure serious wounds.
> 
> ...



Oooh!  Cool!  Gnurl wants that morning star for sure!  (That is his weapon of choice, you know?)  BTW, what does "slow burst" mean,anyway?  Can Gnurl tell what the capacity of the morning star is?  Is it one spell of any level, or only up to a 3rd level spell?  Give me a second and I'll add a spellcraft check to this post.   Unfortunately, healing spells are Necromantics, and that's a prohibited school for Gnurl, so his spellcraft skill is "only" +17.  Rats.

Gnurl's Spellcraft Check (Necromancy)=1d20+17= 37
1d20+17=37

IC gives me natural twenties at the weirdest times!  Almost never for attack rolls, but seemingly more often than it should for skill rolls and crap like that.  Like Scotley always says, "IC is just a mofo!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2008)

The _Greater Magic Fang_ potion is of interest to H'Roosh, of course.


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> Zurrik has not quite enough for 2 potions of CSW. Will 1400 GP do it?




Scotley--I didn't get a respnse to this request when Zurrik was being fleshed-out.  At this point, I need to know.... before Zurrik becomes the 3rd dead character this month.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> Scotley--I didn't get a respnse to this request when Zurrik was being fleshed-out.  At this point, I need to know.... before Zurrik becomes the 3rd dead character this month.




You may have the two potions at that price.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

Leif said:


> Oooh!  Cool!  Gnurl wants that morning star for sure!  (That is his weapon of choice, you know?)  BTW, what does "slow burst" mean,anyway?  Can Gnurl tell what the capacity of the morning star is?  Is it one spell of any level, or only up to a 3rd level spell?  Give me a second and I'll add a spellcraft check to this post.   Unfortunately, healing spells are Necromantics, and that's a prohibited school for Gnurl, so his spellcraft skill is "only" +17.  Rats.
> 
> Gnurl's Spellcraft Check (Necromancy)=1d20+17= 37
> 1d20+17=37




Inappropriately Sized Weapons

A creature can’t make optimum use of a weapon that isn’t properly sized for it. A cumulative -2 penalty applies on attack rolls for each size category of difference between the size of its intended wielder and the size of its actual wielder. If the creature isn’t proficient with the weapon a -4 nonproficiency penalty also applies.

The measure of how much effort it takes to use a weapon (whether the weapon is designated as a light, one-handed, or two-handed weapon for a particular wielder) is altered by one step for each size category of difference between the wielder’s size and the size of the creature for which the weapon was designed. If a weapon’s designation would be changed to something other than light, one-handed, or two-handed by this alteration, the creature can’t wield the weapon at all. 

This means that because the morning star is medium sized Gnurl will need to use it in two hands rather than one and that he will be at -2 to hit. Still might be worth it. It had Cause Serious Wounds in it when you encountered it as I'm sure H'Roosh can attest. It is now empty. Gnurl can refill it with any appropriate spell he knows based on the guidelines below. Enjoy!

SLOW BURST
Price: +5,000 gp
Property: Weapon
Caster Level: 5th
Aura: Faint; (DC 17) transmutation
Activation: —
This weapon has an image of a snail worked 
into its hilt or grip, and it feels cold to the 
touch.
A chill aura numbs this weapon’s victim 
when you strike true. Whenever you score 
a critical hit with this weapon, the target is 
slowed (as the slow spell) for 3 rounds (Will 
DC 14 negates). This effect activates even if 
the creature struck is not normally subject 
to extra damage from critical hits.
 Prerequisites:  Craft Magic Arms and 
Armor, slow.
  Cost to Create: 2,500 gp, 200 XP, 5 days.

Spell Storing
A spell storing weapon allows a spellcaster to store a single targeted spell of up to 3rd level in the weapon. (The spell must have a casting time of 1 standard action.) Any time the weapon strikes a creature and the creature takes damage from it, the weapon can immediately cast the spell on that creature as a free action if the wielder desires. (This special ability is an exception to the general rule that casting a spell from an item takes at least as long as casting that spell normally.) Once the spell has been cast from the weapon, a spellcaster can cast any other targeted spell of up to 3rd level into it. The weapon magically imparts to the wielder the name of the spell currently stored within it. A randomly rolled spell storing weapon has a 50% chance to have a spell stored in it already. 

Strong evocation (plus aura of stored spell); CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, creator must be a caster of at least 12th level; Price +1 bonus.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> The _Greater Magic Fang_ potion is of interest to H'Roosh, of course.




Maybe Barkskin too?


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

Nah, if the morning star isn't the right size for Gnurl, then he's not really that interested.  It'll be awhile before he has another feat coming to get Craft:  Magic Arms & Armor to re-size the thing. Gnurl does, however, offer to keep the morning start stocked with a spell, for anyone in the party who will take it. 

OOC:  Speaking of which, using it to store CSW seems kinda weird, since Scotley's description of the item makes it seem as if you have to hit the target with a melee attack to discharge the spell:  Bean him with your morning star and heal him at the same time?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

Leif said:


> Nah, if the morning star isn't the right size for Gnurl, then he's not really that interested.  It'll be awhile before he has another feat coming to get Craft:  Magic Arms & Armor to re-size the thing. Gnurl does, however, offer to keep the morning start stocked with a spell, for anyone in the party who will take it.
> 
> OOC:  Speaking of which, using it to store CSW seems kinda weird, since Scotley's description of the item makes it seem as if you have to hit the target with a melee attack to discharge the spell:  Bean him with your morning star and heal him at the same time?




Cause not Cure serious wounds. Of course if you know you are going up against undead, Cure makes sense too. 

I wouldn't dismiss the oversized weapon out of hand. For a -2 to hit you get to do 1d8 instead of 1d6. Since the morning star is +2 you go from +1 to hit with 1d6+1 damage to no bonus to hit and 1d8+2 damage. With the added benefit of spell storing and slowing the enemy on a crit.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm, I guess that could work, too, maybe.  Truthfully, Gnurl's favored tactic is to continue doing what he's been doing all this time, and just avoid melee altogether!  He's been surprisingly successful with that strategy, so I really see no pressing need to go and monkey with it now.  Still, a higher enhancement bonus morning star might be nicer for him to have to just lug around and look cool.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Maybe Barkskin too?




Yeah, that too . . .


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice to see you today, JA!


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

Did Scotley give up this thread for Lent, or what??  And it's not even Lent yet!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2009)

It isn't ash Wednesday already is it? Actually, I was waiting for either Mowgli or J Alexander to give me a spot check before I continue. Do you think Mike's still without power? Or maybe internet? I know some folks in Jonesboro are still waiting for the lights to come back on.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, yeah, the power went out, didn't it? duh.  I don't know Mike's power status.  Gnurl could give you a spot check, but that would basically be a total waste of time.... 

*ROLL*  
Gnurl doesn't spot SH__!!!


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Message for JA and mleibrock*

Don't you guys ever check your private messages?  Look near the upper right corner, and you should see a NOTIFICATION that you have a message from me.  I'll leave you in suspense as to what the message concerns!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 4, 2009)

*Power*

I know Mike got power back over the weekend but I am sure he has been busy getting new groceries and the like, I think he left town when the power was down.  But he could still give us a spot check now.

Leif,

I did not even know about that notification thing, thanks for the heads up.  Unfortunately, I really don't have time to learn another system...  I have not even learned Hero yet!!  So you are gonna have to count me out of 4E (Hearts anyone?)


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2009)

I understand totally, but I wanted to give you your well-earned right of first refusal.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

FYI

In honor of my li'l' Gnurly-Boo, I've started a social group to honor Gnomes called "Ode to the Glorious Gnome."  You can find a link to it on my profile page.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang, Scotty!  What is up with you killing ALL of Louis's characters???


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2009)

Damn I know, I'm on a roll I guess. I might as well just start working on my second character for his game. Lord knows he'd be justified in bumping my ass off in the first fight.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, I just now saw a news item that was posted a few days ago about Gnomes in 4e:  Seems they will be included in ph2!!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...-19-february-2009-3263189483_15cd242455_b.jpg


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent, somehow I overlooked them.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2009)

Please award yourselves 1500 exp for the encounter with the snakes. 

You should really discuss how you want to handle the encounter with the Count. At mid-night he, his hounds and his hunters will be coming for you. How do you want to deal with this? 
Pick ground to stand and fight, perhaps from ambush? 
Try to hide and wait him out until dawn? 
Continue to wander aimlessly stumbling into natural hazards and local monsters? 
Something else?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thinking we were headed for the shore so as to have the ocean at our backs - didn't we discuss something like that right after we left the tunnel?

In any case, I agree - one more 'natural hazard' and H'Roosh likely won't be around to help against the count (and he wasn't even the worst injured).


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

I say we should choose ground of best advantage to us, preferably with the ocean to our backs, and stand there and have it out.  We need ground that gives us a distinct advantage, though, either concealment, higher ground from which to fight, BOTH of those, or something else entirely.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2009)

*Radoon*

About what time is it now?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2009)

*Radoon*

By the way,  is anyone else getting e-mail notifications of new postings any more?  I have not been for some time.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> By the way,  is anyone else getting e-mail notifications of new postings any more?  I have not been for some time.



One of the very first things I did here was turn those blasted email notificaitons OFF!  If you play in very many games at all, pretty soon you're hip-deep in notifications!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> About what time is it now?




Must be just after 10, giving you about 2 hours to work with. But you still need to find your place to make a stand.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> By the way,  is anyone else getting e-mail notifications of new postings any more?  I have not been for some time.




I too get inbox overload and have them turned off, but I found in the past that periodically they would start getting flagged as spam by my ISP or by outlook. You might start checking you spam folder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be traveling starting mid-morning today through sometime fairly late Tuesday. I'll have some opportunities to post during that time but it will be very sporadic (I'll try to get something up once a day, but no promises).

If action needs to be taken on one of my characters' behalf to move things along I'd appreciate it if the GM of that game would take care of it for me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2009)

OOC: 

Hey, Leif - doesn't making H'Roosh invisible sort of make it impossible for him to 'bait the trap?' I thought the idea was for everyone to come rushing in to the killing ground in an effort to get to H'Roosh, get torn up on the stakes on the way in, and then everyone else start firing in from the outside.

Of course, with Zurrik drawing attention to his hidden spot with an Eldritch blast, that probably ensures that most of the bad guys will stop right there anyway . . .

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> Hey, Leif - doesn't making H'Roosh invisible sort of make it impossible for him to 'bait the trap?' I thought the idea was for everyone to come rushing in to the killing ground in an effort to get to H'Roosh, get torn up on the stakes on the way in, and then everyone else start firing in from the outside.
> 
> ...



If H'Roosh doesn't want to be invisible, all he has to do is move outside the _Sphere_.  But it will still help the rest of us avoid notice.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2009)

I know - just giving you a hard time about thinking about the plan before taking action . . .


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, Gnurl will stop all attempts to plan anything.....


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> Hey, Leif - doesn't making H'Roosh invisible sort of make it impossible for him to 'bait the trap?' I thought the idea was for everyone to come rushing in to the killing ground in an effort to get to H'Roosh, get torn up on the stakes on the way in, and then everyone else start firing in from the outside.
> 
> ...




Hannibal!

Are you making fun of Zurrik for having an itchy trigger finger?


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

Who is Hannibal?  (I mean besides the Carthaginian General, of course.)

I seem to remember having a character (in one of Scotley's old games maybe) who had a 'war burro' named Hannibal Switchblade. 

To the best of my recollection I believe that the character in question was named Arguellos DeRensus.  (Gnome Illusionist/Thief, if I remember correctly.)  If I'm not totally mistaken, that was one of my very first forays into playing Gnomes, too!  His 'good friend' was JA's Carnan McCarr, and Mowgli was playing the loveable 'Horse Face,' Ahira the centaur Druid.  Ahira may be the name of a different character of Mowlgi's come to think of it.  That name rings a bell as being Mowgli's caracter in my and Scotley's O-riginal Joint Campaign.


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Who is Hannibal? (I mean besides the Carthaginian General, of course.)




#96 on the greatest TV catch-phrases of all time.  

Colonel John "Hannibal" Smith of the A-Team.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, I get it now.  I never watched the A-Team.  My favorite on the Top 100 is #23.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2009)

"I pity the fool..." who never watched the A-Team.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "I pity the fool..." who never watched the A-Team.



Let me edit my response, please.  I never got into the 'A-Team'.  I did see it a couple of times.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

Still waiting on Geoffrey to put in an appearance. I am going to be taking a little road trip starting Saturday morning. I don't expect to get much posting done before Thursday. 

I'm sorry that this game has languished of late. It is not reflection on the players. I've just been very busy with work and family of late. Things should be a little better now that soccer season is over and we've put most of our major regulatory stuff behind us for the year. 

I plan to return from vacation rested and ready to post. As a bonus to my long suffering players, please award each character a bonus feat and five skill ranks to be spent on the craft, profession, perform and knowledge skills as you choose. Furthermore, you can add a +1 to the weapon or protective item of your choice.


----------



## Lou (May 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> As a bonus to my long suffering players, please award each character a bonus feat and five skill ranks to be spent on the craft, profession, perform and knowledge skills as you choose. Furthermore, you can add a +1 to the weapon or protective item of your choice.




Zurrik requests approval for:
Feat:  Maximize Spell-Like Ability (E.B.) (3x/day) (CArc p. 81)
Skill:   Know (Arcana) +5
upgrade Azure Dragon Bracers (_enhanced_) to +4 natural armor


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> As a bonus to my long suffering players, please award each character a bonus feat and five skill ranks to be spent on the craft, profession, perform and knowledge skills as you choose. Furthermore, you can add a +1 to the weapon or protective item of your choice.



Gnurl requests approval for the following:
Feat: Sudden Maximize (Complete Arcane p. 83)
Skill Points:  +5 to Know. (the Planes)
+1 to be added to Gnurl's Ring of Protection (making it +3)


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

Gnurl and Zurrik's requests are approved. Enjoy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

H'Roosh requests approval for:

Feat: Fists of Iron (Sword & Fist)
KS: +3 Profession: Sailor, +1 (each) Craft: Bonsai & Craft: Calligraphy
Protective Item: Make Sailor's Trews +2 Resistance (were +1)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> H'Roosh requests approval for:
> 
> Feat: Fists of Iron (Sword & Fist)
> KS: +3 Profession: Sailor, +1 (each) Craft: Bonsai & Craft: Calligraphy
> Protective Item: Make Sailor's Trews +2 Resistance (were +1)




Hmm, Fists of Iron is a 3.0 feat. I've dug out the old stuff and checked it out. It is pretty potent as feats go, but I'll allow it. The other stuff works for me as well. 

Just looking for Geoffrey and Radoon to make selections. Either way, I plan to get the game moving again tomorrow evening.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2009)

*Radoon*

Sorry Scott, I could have sworn I sent you an e-mail but have searched my inbox and not found it so here is what I'd like:

a +1 to my (+1) shocking returning dagger to make it a +2 of the same

add +5 to my spot making a total of +10

Feat - I'd like 'dead eye shot'


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Sorry Scott, I could have sworn I sent you an e-mail but have searched my inbox and not found it so here is what I'd like:
> 
> a +1 to my (+1) shocking returning dagger to make it a +2 of the same
> 
> ...




All excellent choices IMHO. Approved! Now where'd that pesky priest get off to...


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Leif/Gnurl gone, 6/21-6/24.  But you've already seen this message several time Scotley (and Mowgli).


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 20, 2009)

*Radoon*

Been a busy week, I will get a post up for Radoon on Sunday


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2009)

Lou said:


> Zurrik requests approval for:
> Feat: Maximize Spell-Like Ability (E.B.) (3x/day) (CArc p. 81)
> Skill: Know (Arcana) +5
> upgrade Azure Dragon Bracers (_enhanced_) to +4 natural armor






Scotley said:


> Gnurl and Zurrik's requests are approved. Enjoy!




Scotley, I need to revise my skill request.  My earlier request exceeded the limit of level+3 for any skill.  Zurrik was already Know(Arcana) 10.

Know(Arcana) +3
Perform (Dance) +2

I forget why I thought Zurrik needed dancing as a skill.....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2009)

So noted. Maybe he just likes to dance??


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2009)

It was some prestige class that was a bizarre fit for a warlock, but I forget which one.....


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

YAYY!!  I finally got to post as much as I wanted again!!   (work just sucks, sometimes  )


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

Lou said:


> It was some prestige class that was a bizarre fit for a warlock, but I forget which one.....



Maybe it was Eunuch Warlock from Oriental Adventures (p.38)???


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

*Okay found it.*

Improved Invisibility Sphere
Illusion (Glamer, Invisibility)
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal or touch
Area: 10-ft.-radius sphere around the creature
or object touched.
Duration: 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: None or Will negates (harmless,
object)
Spell Resistance: No or Yes (harmless, object)
As invisibility sphere, except the spell doesn’t
end if the subject or those affected by the spell
attack.

I see nothing here to indicate that the subjects of the spell can leave and return.


----------



## Lou (Jul 15, 2009)

Scotley, my attack question was really about Zurrik's effect on the swarm.  The SRD says that swarms are immune from weapon attack, but if the weapon has an energy effect associated with it, then full damage is inflicted.  I need to know if Zurrik's Hideous Blow has the same effect.

Does the Hideous Blow eldritch energy act like a flaming sword and effect the swarm?

Does the sword damage also get added in, like it would be for a flaming sword?

Since the roll was a natural 19, should I roll for conformation of a critical hit?

If a critical hit is made, what damage should I roll?

If the damage effects the swarm, does it kill the swarm?

If the swarm survives the Hideous Blow, then Zurrik will send a Eldritch Blast into the swarm as the AoO....

Rulings, please.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

Lou said:


> Scotley, my attack question was really about Zurrik's effect on the swarm.  The SRD says that swarms are immune from weapon attack, but if the weapon has an energy effect associated with it, then full damage is inflicted.  I need to know if Zurrik's Hideous Blow has the same effect.
> 
> Does the Hideous Blow eldritch energy act like a flaming sword and effect the swarm?
> 
> ...




Damn, its getting late in the day and I guess I'm not as focused as I should be. This is a complex question and I really should read up on it. My best guess is that Hideous Blow would not be effective in this situation and you'd have to go with a straight up E. Blast. I will will let you know for sure no later than tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Improved Invisibility Sphere
> Illusion (Glamer, Invisibility)
> Level: Sor/Wiz 5
> Components: V, S, M
> ...



I forget where I read that little trick, but I did read somewhere that subjects of the spell who leave the AoE become visible when they do so, but if the spell is still in effect, then they become invisible again when they re-enter the AoE.  Up to you, though, I guess.  I may well want to swap that spell out at my next level, depending upon your ruling, if you'll let me, that is.


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Maybe it was Eunuch Warlock from Oriental Adventures (p.38)???




That would be pretty bizarre, since Zurrik is not an arcane spellcaster. I guess I could ask Scotley for a waiver based on warlock invocations....


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Lou said:


> That would be pretty bizarre, since Zurrik is not an arcane spellcaster. I guess I could ask Scotley for a waiver based on warlock invocations....



Sorry, I don't get the connection between eunuchs and arcane spellcasters.  Zurrik IS a warlock, so wouldn't he qualify to become a Eunuch Warlock?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> I forget where I read that little trick, but I did read somewhere that subjects of the spell who leave the AoE become visible when they do so, but if the spell is still in effect, then they become invisible again when they re-enter the AoE.  Up to you, though, I guess.  I may well want to swap that spell out at my next level, depending upon your ruling, if you'll let me, that is.




I think maybe it was Rhun's game or was it IG's? where we were in and out of the invisibility sphere. That may have been possible in previous editions of the game, but I don't see it in the current spells as an option. The spell description is quite clear that if you leave the area the spell is done for you. Now the attack stuff obviously works, so Gnurl is still invisible. In future, a greater effort will have to be made to keep everyone in the area of effect. If you'd prefer to swap the spell out based on my reading of it, I am more than happy to let you. I really don't want to spoil your fun and there are plenty of other cool spells out there.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, for Zurrik. I'm going to rule that the weapon damage does not apply for hideous blow in much the same way damage from a flaming sword works, only the fire damage applies. However, you've got to do a regular melee attack for hedious blow, where as eldritch blast is ranged touch, so in almost every case where the weapon damage doesn't count I think you'll do better with EB despite the advantages of Warlock's Edge. Either way in this case the damage you did was enough to disrupt the swarm.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Lou,  don't Warlocks have a way to channel an EB _through_ a weapon's melee attack?

And Scotley, I'll most likely be switching that spell out at Gnurl's next level.


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Lou, don't Warlocks have a way to channel an EB _through_ a weapon's melee attack?




Yes, it's called Hideous Blow. You roll a melee attack, and if it hits, the weapon does normal damage plus the eldritch blast damage. That's exactly what Zurrik did to the swarm. 

Swarms are immune to normal weapon damage. The question is whether the Hideous Blow causes the sword to be equivalent to a flaming sword, etc. where the weapon damage all takes effect on the swarm due to the energy portion of the attack. It's a close question.

I have no problem with Scotley's ruling that the weapon damage is not passed through to the swarm using a Hideous Blow. In this case, the Hideous Blow eldritch blast damage is enough to disperse the swarm headed directly towards Gnurl. It's just too bad I rolled a possible critical hit when I cannot use it. 

Scotley's comment that an Eldritch Blast would be better against a swarm is based on the different type of attack--a ranged touch attack rather than a melee attack. Same damage, just easier to hit a swarm with a ranged touch.

Had Zurrik not been successful against the swarm with his melee attack with Hideous Blow, he would have used an Eldritch Blast as his AoO.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, Lou, sorry to beat a dead horse. *neighhh*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Lou,  don't Warlocks have a way to channel an EB _through_ a weapon's melee attack?
> 
> And Scotley, I'll most likely be switching that spell out at Gnurl's next level.




No need to wait. Since I'm the one raining on the parade and the spell doesn't do what you thought, I'm happy for you to switch it out when next Gnurl memorizes spells. It is still a pretty good spell the way I'm interpreting it, but I understand if you'd rather have something else.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

Scotley said:


> No need to wait. Since I'm the one raining on the parade and the spell doesn't do what you thought, I'm happy for you to switch it out when next Gnurl memorizes spells. It is still a pretty good spell the way I'm interpreting it, but I understand if you'd rather have something else.



Cool, thanks!  I'll take you up on that offer, and replace _Improved Invisibility, 10' radius_.  I was gonna replace it with Break Enchantment, but since I was replacing a specialty school spell, I figured I'd better replace it with another illusion.  The problem is that 5th level illusions all kinda suck, so I had to settle on _Shadow Evocation_, but that's not one that Gnurl would prepare for a day like today.  So I took the liberty of preparing a second _Baleful Polymorph_!  How's that grab ya?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

Like a hungry giant squid, consider me grabbed. Sounds like an excellent choice.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2009)

You want to see a really crazy giant squid?

Atom | Post | The Most Disturbing Animals On Earth, Part 2


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

hey, who let that masked Canadian into this thread???


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You want to see a really crazy giant squid?
> 
> Atom | Post | The Most Disturbing Animals On Earth, Part 2




I guess I won't be visiting the Sea of Cortez time soon. Silly me, I thought the only dangers in going to Tijuana were the drug runners and drinking the water.


----------



## Lou (Jul 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> hey, who let that masked Canadian into this thread???




That was what I wondered.  Did someone say his full name?


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

*the Squid Link from renau1g*

Here's a [censored] excerpt from the squid link:

"With 10 legs.
And 1200 f****** mouths.
And they hate you – oh god do they hate you.
They’re known as man-eating squid, and that’s not hyperbole. They don’t eat people rarely, like an accident; they do it all the d*** time, like a hobby."


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

Lou said:


> That was what I wondered.  Did someone say his full name?



Somebody MUST have!!  Isn't that pretty much a necessity for gating in a devil of that power?


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

BTW, renau1g, if you're still looking at this thread, my Gnurl Whiskerling in this game was my Original 3.5E Gnome Arcanist.  Iffy is a variation of Gnurl, with elements added from Grackle [who's the Gnome Sorcerer pc of someone in Scotley's Tomb of Horrors (where I play yet another cleric *sigh*) whose name I forget just now], plus just more of my own personal brand of weirdness, too.


----------



## Lou (Aug 3, 2009)

*Rules Question*

Scotley--

What's your rule for using more than one feat on a spell or spell-like ability?  

Specifically, can Zurrik use both Maximize and Enlarge/Enpower (I forget which it is, adds +50% to damage) on the same Eldritch Blast?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2009)

By the book on this one. The book in question is Complete Arcane. There are rules in there that cover what level a warlock's EB counts as. I believe the feat you want is Empower. If you are high enough level you should be able to combine them. I don't have time to look it up now, but I'll get back to you.


----------



## Lou (Aug 4, 2009)

Complete Arcane p. 81, left column even uses the Maximize/Empower combo as an example. It also references MM p. 304 for the Empower description.

If I read this correctly, 3x a day, Zurrik can _Empower_ his _Maximized_ _Eldritch Blast_ (no modifyng invocations) to do 42 + 50% of 7d6 on a successful ranged touch attack. "Today" looks like the day....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm headed to internet deadland until sometime Sunday. I'll catch up then. Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

I am so very sick of seeing Michael Jackson's ugly mutant face everywhere I look.  They've even got him IT on the Yahoo hompage nearly 24 hours per day now.  I'M GONNA JUST SCREAM!!


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2009)

So we are waiting on JA to sober up from his birthday bash???? 

I think it's his turn....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2009)

Yup, I'll give him a few more hours and then move things along tonight.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2009)

*Question*

OK guys,

I have a question that I need your advice on.  I am thinking that since Todd gave me extra strength, I might run at the count and tackle him, possibly causing one of the wooden stakes to pierce his heart.  Do you see any possible issues with this.  Would this be a grapple?  I also suppose it would give the count an attack of opportunity right?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

I do belive it would give him an attack of opportunity and it could very well be the unexpected action that carries the combat for us....Geoffrey of course is a little more grounded...it appears that the nephew may be on his last legs and H'roosh is doing a great job distracting the count....perhaps if we elminate the nephew first we can then gangbang the count...then you have another charcter who has great success with the line "fortune favors the bold"  and that  is my personal mind set today..it is ballsy unexpected and a absoulty wonderful idea...and if radoon fails lol  Geoffrey can always resurrect him


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

The attack you want is not grapple, but trip. Grapple would not knock him down. Either Trip or Grapple will give him an attack of opportunity unless you have a weapon that you can trip with such as a lasso...Maybe you should read your own character sheet. 

Trip
You can try to trip an opponent as an unarmed melee attack. You can only trip an opponent who is one size category larger than you, the same size, or smaller. 

Making a Trip Attack
Make an unarmed melee touch attack against your target. This provokes an attack of opportunity from your target as normal for unarmed attacks. 

If your attack succeeds, make a Strength check opposed by the defender’s Dexterity or Strength check (whichever ability score has the higher modifier). A combatant gets a +4 bonus for every size category he is larger than Medium or a -4 penalty for every size category he is smaller than Medium. The defender gets a +4 bonus on his check if he has more than two legs or is otherwise more stable than a normal humanoid. If you win, you trip the defender. If you lose, the defender may immediately react and make a Strength check opposed by your Dexterity or Strength check to try to trip you. 

Avoiding Attacks of Opportunity
If you have the Improved Trip feat, or if you are tripping with a weapon (see below), you don’t provoke an attack of opportunity for making a trip attack. 

Being Tripped (Prone)
A tripped character is prone. Standing up is a move action. 

Tripping a Mounted Opponent
You may make a trip attack against a mounted opponent. The defender may make a Ride check in place of his Dexterity or Strength check. If you succeed, you pull the rider from his mount. 

Tripping with a Weapon
Some weapons can be used to make trip attacks. In this case, you make a melee touch attack with the weapon instead of an unarmed melee touch attack, and you don’t provoke an attack of opportunity. 

If you are tripped during your own trip attempt, you can drop the weapon to avoid being tripped.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2009)

My only point is to caution Radoon about physical contact with the Count.  I can't specifically remember anything bad that happens to folks who touch vampires, but physically touching powerful undead can make some pretty bad stuff happen to the one who does it!  (Like, um, energy drain immediately comes to mind, yeah, and now that I think about it, touching a vampire under the old rules used to drain 2 levels, I think -- not sure how that's handled in 3.5 though.)   (But more power to ya, anyway!)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2009)

*trip attack*

Scott,

I knew the lasso would come in handy!  Would this still be an unarmed melee attack or a rope use proficiency?  Also, I guess it will take me a round to get my rope out and move into position so that is what Radoon would do this round.



Scotley said:


> The attack you want is not grapple, but trip. Grapple would not knock him down. Either Trip or Grapple will give him an attack of opportunity unless you have a weapon that you can trip with such as a lasso...Maybe you should read your own character sheet.
> 
> Trip
> You can try to trip an opponent as an unarmed melee attack. You can only trip an opponent who is one size category larger than you, the same size, or smaller.
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> My only point is to caution Radoon about physical contact with the Count.  I can't specifically remember anything bad that happens to folks who touch vampires, but physically touching powerful undead can make some pretty bad stuff happen to the one who does it!  (Like, um, energy drain immediately comes to mind, yeah, and now that I think about it, touching a vampire under the old rules used to drain 2 levels, I think -- not sure how that's handled in 3.5 though.)   (But more power to ya, anyway!)




That stuff happens when the _vampire_ touches _you_ (if it happens at all) - he has to make a touch attack.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Scott,
> 
> I knew the lasso would come in handy!  Would this still be an unarmed melee attack or a rope use proficiency?  Also, I guess it will take me a round to get my rope out and move into position so that is what Radoon would do this round.




It would be a ranged touch attack I think. You'll have to check the lasso rules, which I think are in your character sheet. You get a bonus for having ranks in rope use if memory serves.


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> That stuff happens when the _vampire_ touches _you_ (if it happens at all) - he has to make a touch attack.



Fair enough.  To-may-to, to-mah-to.  (Not really, I know, but it's funnier that way.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2009)

*Lake*

Have fun, Mikey!  2months!!!!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

Indeed, have fun! I look forward to joining you there in a couple of months.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

Better make sure you've got the cabin all "drunk-proofed"!   (And, yes, I'm planning to return the 'outlet condom' that I inadvertently carried home last time I was there.)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, somebody better warn Rhun about that sliding door to nowhere in the kitchen...


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Yeah, somebody better warn Rhun about that sliding door to nowhere in the kitchen...



Nahhh, it'll only get him once


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

Can we videotape it  and place it on you tube ?


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Can we videotape it  and place it on you tube ?



lol!!  I love it!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

Leif

If your wanting into the great north this is the time to do it.....it is a major break point..


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Leif
> 
> If your wanting into the great north this is the time to do it.....it is a major break point..



Cool!  Thanks!  Let's see, I said I wanted to play a cleric, right?  How would a L/G Ranger (or Fighter) fit in with the group, instead?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

proably very well


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2009)

Great!  Well, I'll keep the race and name that I had, "Tomatino" VanExenburg, human.  He'll be a two-weapon Ranger who uses two longswords.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay for the Psychic Vampire Count, his Nephew, a pack of werewolves and two swarms of bats you are awarded 4950 experience points each. Enjoy!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2009)

Mikey likes it!  539 away from 11th level


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

I should think a Lich would be worth that much...if you survive to collect of course.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2009)

H'Roosh is still a good 5000+ away. How's that happen?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2009)

Can all others weigh in here.  Did Mikey miss some somewhere?  Are you all about the same away now as I am?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

Wish i could but i have no frame of reference..i have been absent so long...
but for arguments sake let's just blame the big guys math ability ...lack of oxygen and all for being so tall..


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Mikey likes it!  539 away from 11th level



Gnurl, likewise, is 419 short of L11!


J. Alexander said:


> Wish i could but i have no frame of reference..i have been absent so long...
> but for arguments sake let's just blame the big guys math ability ...lack of oxygen and all for being so tall..



Careful there, stilt-man!  The measure wherewith ye mete, the same shall be measured unto you again.


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2009)

Zurrik is a new character, so he has only gotten two xp grants--1500 for the snakes and the 4950 for the psysic vampires, etc.  He is 4550 away from level 11.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 12, 2009)

*Out of town*

I will be out of town until Tuesday but I hope to have computer access.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 18, 2009)

*no posts*

I'll be out of town today and tomorrow and unable to post again until Tues.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Have a good trip!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lou (Nov 26, 2009)

And a Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2009)

Likewise, to all!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2009)

A little LakeCon2010 suggestion for those of you not in Mowgli's game:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5016417-post663.html


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy Crap! I almost had a heart attack just looking at the pictures!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, I could hear my arteries hardening from the first bite.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

Scotley said:


> A little LakeCon2010 suggestion for those of you not in Mowgli's game:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5016417-post663.html






Mowgli said:


> Holy Crap! I almost had a heart attack just looking at the pictures!






Scotley said:


> Yeah, I could hear my arteries hardening from the first bite.



lmAo!!  hehehehehe!  If you think that treats of that nature are even survivable, I'm game.


----------



## Lou (Dec 13, 2009)

On my trip to OK, I spoke with JA by cell.  We did not discuss the Island Empire game, just EnWorld in general.  As I posted on his OOC thread, he's been really busy with travel of his own, training, and training trainees.  Boy was is cold in Oklahoma!


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

Lou said:


> On my trip to OK, I spoke with JA by cell.  We did not discuss the Island Empire game, just EnWorld in general.  As I posted on his OOC thread, he's been really busy with travel of his own, training, and training trainees.  Boy was is cold in Oklahoma!



How are the in-laws?


----------



## Lou (Dec 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> How are the in-laws?




It was a business trip, and I was closer to OKC than Tulsa.  So I spent my time talking to inventors and their management supervisors instead of in-laws.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

Lou said:


> It was a business trip, and I was closer to OKC than Tulsa.  So I spent my time talking to inventors and their management supervisors instead of in-laws.



Ahh, I see.  Bummer, eh?  No extra-special oriental food for you, then!


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2009)

It was 12 degrees outside when I woke up in my hotel room Thursday morning.  I was scared my car wouldn't start.  It had never seen a morning that cold.  I was almost killed by a possibly drunk driver on the way back to Houston.  The car was coming head-on in my lane and tried to follow me onto the shoulder until I honked my horn.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe the guy was frozen stiff rather than drunk? 

Seriously, glad you are okay.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Lou.  That's what you can expect, I guess, since you left the 'civilized world' (meaning Arkansas, of course!).   But I'm glad you escaped unscathed!  May your luck hold, my friend!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## Lou (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2010)

*Radoon*

OOC - I don't have anything else and am anxious to be on out way to see Giles, the temple and then to the busted skull.  I am guessing we'll need another night of lodging but we can play it by ear.


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm with you.  Those are my thoughts too.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2010)

Gnurl may want to sleep on the _CrestDancer_ to have Cap'n Swabby wait on him hand and foot!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2010)

You can certainly do that, but Captain Swabby just isn't as good in the galley as Goodwife Pilson's girls.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm, maybe Gnurl needs to start researching a spell to improve his culinary talents?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2010)

*Out of Town*

I will be out of town this weekend and unable to post.  Be back at it Monday evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2010)

Going snowboarding in Utah 'till Monday! Back on the boards Tuesday. Please NPC me as needed!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2010)

Ya'll have fun. Tell Rhun hello for me. Try not to break anything that will keep you from posting.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 21, 2010)

*Initiative*

Mikey,

I think you forgot to attach your init. roll.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2010)

Yup. It's done now - thanks!


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2010)

Dammit, Leif! You beat me to it! I was all ready to post how Gnurl was a red hot lover who preferred goblin tail.... Just couldn't post it after your post....  Hmmm, what to do now???


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2010)

Lou said:


> Dammit, Leif! You beat me to it! I was all ready to post how Gnurl was a red hot lover who preferred goblin tail.... Just couldn't post it after your post....  Hmmm, what to do now???



Who??  Li'l' ol' me??


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2010)

If you've forgotten the battle with the lich, I just reviewed it:

He summoned a bone devil. He cast chain lightning and a fireball. He was protected by an invisible hound of some kind. He cast a fire spell (scorching ray?) and another chain lightning. 

His evil priest was named Serleon. The curse was in the name of Tyrroth.



Now I remember what I was thinking when I picked a warlock for my next character....

And we need to stock up on _holy water_ before our battle with the lich.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder:


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2010)

I think I've perfected Gnurl's 'song' now, see IC post 384.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2010)

Leif said:


> Just a friendly reminder:




Hee hee hee, where did we go wrong?


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure, but apparently somebody dropped the ball somewhere, 'cause I'm GNOME TO THE BONE!


----------



## Lou (Jun 9, 2010)

The word on FB a few hours ago is that Christy Rankin has died in NC. She was a tennis pro, no surprise there. V. Templeton relayed a message from Christy's cousin that she had been having seizures recently, and they suspect it may have been a stroke.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2010)

OOC: Gotta travel for a couple of days and don't expect to post until Friday night at the earliest.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2010)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

Well Google maps and my Garmin both got it wrong and I took a little early morning visit to the land of urban blight and got to drive around in some of the most depressing housing projects in Nashville, but other than that I stayed safe. Gonna try to get caught up today.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2010)

Glad you got to see some "Americana" up close and personal on your trip!   Welcome home!


----------



## Lou (Jul 2, 2010)

My wife today noticed that there is some musical similarity between parts of Hells Bells and Crumblin' Down by Mellencamp. Has anyone else ever noticed that?


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2010)

Lou said:


> My wife today noticed that there is some musical similarity between parts of Hells Bells and Crumblin' Down by Mellencamp. Has anyone else ever noticed that?



I have, vaguely, but I thought that I was just having AC/DC withdrawal or something.


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

Newest pic of Gnurl, check the "Other Gnome Pics" folder in m profile for the caption -->


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2010)

*out of town*

I will be unable to post until Tues or wed night.  Headed to Mexico!  Yay!  If you can get by without Radoon, please do, otherwise...Scott please take care of him.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2010)

Will make sure he stays out of trouble until then. Have fun!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2010)

Leif said:


> Newest pic of Gnurl, check the "Other Gnome Pics" folder in m profile for the caption -->




I saw this one in the profile, good one!


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> I will be unable to post until Tues or wed night.  Headed to Mexico!  Yay!  If you can get by without Radoon, please do, otherwise...Scott please take care of him.



Don't forget to catch the Donkey Show if you get near Tiajuana!


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2010)

Scotley said:


> I saw this one in the profile, good one!



Thanks!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2010)

*Check this out!*

http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/dnd3e/documents/ADD3.pdf

It is not what it appears. 

[sblock=When you've looked I'll show you what it is]It seems that somebody with way too much time on their hands has taken Castles and Crusades (a simplified version of d20 with some strong old school elements) some things from 3.0/3.5 and mixed in a generous bit AD&D. Fun to see the old text and concepts mixed in with the new goodies.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2010)

I will be out of town and most likely not posting until at least Friday night.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2010)

Gonna be out of town again for a couple of days. Plan to pick up the action a bit upon my return!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I mistaken, I can't remember .  Is the cleric with us?  Didn't he suggest we take out this minotaur?  I see both sides.  We might catch the sorcerer off guard (though unlikely I suspect) if we go now or we can widdle away at his minions so there is not another cleric spoiling our fun.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2010)

Unless Scotley has changed his mind and plans to continue this game on well into the fall, then I think we should concentrate on our main mission of finding the sea sorcerer and getting out from under this bloody inconvenient curse!  But, hey, that's just me....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2010)

Depends on which cleric you mean. The one that was a former ally of the Sea Sorcerer is with you. Todd's character the cleric is not, though I was kinda hopeful that he'd show up and join the fun.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 5, 2010)

*To Minotaur or not to Minotaur*

Ok guys,  I know you all are in a hurry to finish off the lich but if Scott wants to run this last fight as a face to face, then it might be a good time to wrap until then.  Or maybe after the Minotaur fight...I was thinking we might pick up the other characters after the fight (unless they are both playing the lich)


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

Let's let the DM say when we should stop, ok?  I'm sure that he'll cut us off when we've gone far enough.  Maybe?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Ok guys,  I know you all are in a hurry to finish off the lich but if Scott wants to run this last fight as a face to face, then it might be a good time to wrap until then.  Or maybe after the Minotaur fight...I was thinking we might pick up the other characters after the fight (unless they are both playing the lich)




I was actually wondering about the same thing . . . I'd be fine with going after the minotaur, but I'm afraid the fight with the lich will require us to have all of our resources and taking on the minotaur before then would likely drain us significantly.

On the other hand, it's not quite two months before LakeCon, and we definitely don't want to go too far before then.

Scott, did you mean for us to just do the final approach and fight face to face, or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Scott ... did you have something else in mind?



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2010)

I was going to just let you keep going until you got right up the Lich's door as it were. If you choose to go find the minotaur and company we can do that as well. I try not to railroad you guys into a particular course of action. 

I believe Chris has voiced some interest in playing the Lich, which will certainly make DM'ing the final fight easier. I've long thought it would interesting to share the DM screens with Chris. If Rhun comes he had suggested he would be interested in running the evil Cleric you already have with you. That again will make my job easier. 

If all goes to plan, a questionable hope I know, then we have a role for everyone. If Bill does end up putting in an appearance I have a surprise or two up my sleeve that might appeal to him as well.  

So basically, you can go back to the rooming house and take a little rest until LakeCon or you can seek the minotaur, or scout the Lich's lair where I'm sure I can come up with a minor encounter or two to keep you busy or you can follow whatever fancy you wish. All roads lead to the Lich's tower...


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

Minotaurs are good, I guess.  Sheesh I just want to get rid of this cursed, well, curse!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay gang, as you know the resolution of the current plot threads did not take place at LakeCon as planned. I'm going to try and encourage Todd to get active again for the wrap up, but failing that I'll npc his character. All ashore that's going ashore...


----------



## Lou (Dec 23, 2010)

*Arkansan*

On the way to the office this morning, the car in front of me had Arkansas plates with a Paragould dealer name.  He drove to the gas station across the street from the office, so I pulled into the parking lot and yelled at him when he got out.  Mr. Shelton was born and raised in Rector, class of '58 I think he said.  He used to work for the city of Houston in their legal department as a claims adjuster.  After retiring, he moved back to Rector.  He's in my area visiting old friends ("a lady friend").  We had a nice chat, and I wished him a safe drive back home.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2010)

Lou said:


> On the way to the office this morning, the car in front of me had Arkansas plates with a Paragould dealer name.  He drove to the gas station across the street from the office, so I pulled into the parking lot and yelled at him when he got out.  Mr. Shelton was born and raised in Rector, class of '58 I think he said.  He used to work for the city of Houston in their legal department as a claims adjuster.  After retiring, he moved back to Rector.  He's in my area visiting old friends ("a lady friend").  We had a nice chat, and I wished him a safe drive back home.




Small world. I helped rebuild a church that burned in Rector one summer back in the mid-eighties during one of the many unpleasant character building jobs I had back in the day. Not a bad place for a poor small town on the edge of the delta. 

Sorry posting has slowed. I've picked up a nasty head cold and I just haven't felt like posting. I should have things back up to speed by the time you guys finish up your holiday madness.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 23, 2010)

I always wondered how you became such a character.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

Lou said:


> On the way to the office this morning, the car in front of me had Arkansas plates with a Paragould dealer name.  He drove to the gas station across the street from the office, so I pulled into the parking lot and yelled at him when he got out.  Mr. Shelton was born and raised in Rector, class of '58 I think he said.  He used to work for the city of Houston in their legal department as a claims adjuster.  After retiring, he moved back to Rector.  He's in my area visiting old friends ("a lady friend").  We had a nice chat, and I wished him a safe drive back home.






Scotley said:


> Small world. I helped rebuild a church that burned in Rector one summer back in the mid-eighties during one of the many unpleasant character building jobs I had back in the day. Not a bad place for a poor small town on the edge of the delta.



And I've stopped in Rector several times to empty my bladder, too! 
Get well soon, Scotty, and pay no mind to leibrock.  He's just jealous because he can't live here in the South anymore and has to live up there amongst all them damned yankees. [Mike L: ]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2010)

LOL!!  It's not the Yankees i mind as much as all the freaking Democrats!


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> LOL!!  It's not the Yankees i mind as much as all the freaking Democrats!



HEAR, HEAR!  Whatever you do, don't send 'em down here!  We're all stocked up and have enough surplus of 'em to last us for centuries to come.


----------



## Lou (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas!  It's 40 degrees outside.  Ice in the rain barrel.  One daughter playing Diablo. The other playing Starcraft.  The coffee is rich, and the wife is sleeping in.  I guess I should mention the boy is playing Minecraft, but that's all he does, so no news there.


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2010)

Nifty Quanzaa, Bro!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay gang, I finally put up a post for discussion of my next game. You are of course all in invited. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...4th-edition-swashbucker-game.html#post5449670

I will be playing this game out as long as it takes but I want to get the ball rolling on the new game now that the Tomb of Horrors game I was running is over. Actual play on the new game is still a little while off.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2011)

Mike is strangely quiet. Hope he isn't buried under a snow drift...


----------



## Lou (Feb 5, 2011)

We didn't get any snow in Houston, just a layer of clear ice on everything.  It will all go away Saturday afternoon when the temps hit 50.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry.  I threw my back out and have just been laid up watching movies and trying not to move much.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

It's hell gettin' old . . .


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

ehhh??? Speak up, Sonny!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

And why was I not  invited to this discussion about being old? You are as bad as those zombies in the yard. Get off my lawn!!


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> And why was I not  invited to this discussion about being old? You are as bad as those zombies in the yard. Get off my lawn!!



We just didn't want to disturb your rest, Gramps!  We know how cranky you get if you don't get your full nap in after your ovaltine.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> And why was I not  invited to this discussion about being old? You are as bad as those zombies in the yard. Get off my lawn!!




Nice!  Great game.  Mikey turned me on to it and I couldn't put it down until I finished the game.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Sorry.  I threw my back out and have just been laid up watching movies and trying not to move much.




Ouch, hope you are feeling better. I'll try to have a post up this evening.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=Scotley]
Gnurl intends to cast his 4th level _Scorching Ray_ at the undead giant as soon as H'Roosh's attack is resolved and we are given the all clear to post.
Spell will fire 2 rays of fire, each doing 4d6 fire damage on successful ranged touch.
[/sblock]

How are you feeling now, Mikey?  Better, I hope?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2011)

*pain in the ... back*



Leif said:


> [sblock=Scotley]
> Gnurl intends to cast his 4th level _Scorching Ray_ at the undead giant as soon as H'Roosh's attack is resolved and we are given the all clear to post.
> Spell will fire 2 rays of fire, each doing 4d6 fire damage on successful ranged touch.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Yep getting better everyday, I'm  about 1/2 way there now.  Bulging discs are no fun!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 16, 2011)

*posting*

I have a friend coming in town today so my posting will be slow if at all until Monday.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2011)

Understood, have fun!


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> I have a friend coming in town today so my posting will be slow if at all until Monday.



You have other friends??  Who knew?? j/k


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2011)

Leif said:


> You have other friends??  Who knew?? j/k




Not many and of course no where near as intelligent and good looking as you guys, but yes...a few.


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2011)

Something I did not realize:

It's worth noting that a LOT of these cows come from D&D's origins.  It started as a modification to tabletop wargames, such as Chainmail, so  that your soldiers could continue from one game to the next. 

Ever wonder why elves had their paralysis resistance (in earlier editions, still present in 3.5 in a few rare cases such as the Ghoul)?  It's because elves were high-cost units in Chainmail, and undead (which  could paralyze things) were cheap, and the designers of that game  didn't want elves to be worthless. Balance issues in one game leading to  particular rules quirks in later games - pretty much the definition of a  sacred cow in gaming terms.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting, Lou!  BTW, at the bottom of the referenced post on whatever site that was, there is a note about Wizards not necessarily being able to copy scrolls into their spellbooks in 4E.  If that is the case, we'll house-rule that in my 4E game, because that's just BOGUS!   (Yay, Elerosse!)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah page 298 of the 4e ph says 

"Limitation: Even though a ritual scroll lets you 
perform a ritual, you can neither master a ritual from
a scroll nor copy a scroll into a ritual book. A scroll 
is a condensed version of a ritual, partially cast and 
primed so that it only takes up a single page."


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, we're talking about RITUAL scrolls.  I was thinking of scrolls of spells.


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2011)

Drinking my Texas Pecan coffee this morning as we prepare to load the car for T-town. I will be Crackberry-only until Tuesday evening.  We are staying through Monday to allow eldest daughter to make an "official visit" to TU.  They are recruiting her for their Energy Management program.  She's still focused on accounting for now, wants to be a CFO/CEO.  I'll try to post enough to keep things moving in the various games.


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2011)

Scotley-time for a surprise round or 1st round update.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

Lou said:


> Scotley-time for a surprise round or 1st round update.




Yes, I expect to get a post up this evening. I'm behind in three games.


----------



## Lou (Apr 4, 2011)

I see how it is. When we do it, it's waste-of-time gaming. But when reseachers do it, it's "scientific research."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2011)

Good work if you can get it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2011)

What do lawyers know about _good_ work?


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2011)

Okay gang, tired of waiting, gonna just take my best guess and get things moving again this afternoon or tomorrow depending on how my day goes.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2011)

My notes with the stats of your opponents are hiding from me. I will either find or recreate them, but it may take a couple of days. Sorry for the continued delay.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2011)

Apologies to my long suffering players. I am off to the beach for a little R and R and perhaps an umbrella drink or three. I hope to return rested and brimming with ideas for your gaming amusement.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 7, 2011)

Enjoy Scott.  Florida?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, Florida. We rented a house on a place called Perdido Key. Not in the Keys, but in north west Florida right next to Orange Beach Alabama. It is an island. Very nice beach, the weather was great and there weren't many people around. Perfect for a relaxing vacation.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Yes, Florida. We rented a house on a place called Perdido Key. Not in the Keys, but in north west Florida right next to Orange Beach Alabama. It is an island. Very nice beach, the weather was great and there weren't many people around. Perfect for a relaxing vacation.




I've been there when I was a teenager.  Great place indeed.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2011)

The new thread for consideration of a future game can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...scotleys-upcoming-pathfinder-game-closed.html


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 27, 2011)

*Radoon*

I'm leveling up Radoon and didn't know how much gold we each got from the last fight.  I did take the +5 keen flaming burst dagger so I'm sure that'll be a good portion of my share.

Realized I did a few things wrong in our fight with the lich, all to Scot's advantage unfortunately.  Guess that makes up for his allowing us to hold the one bad guy.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2011)

You could easily clear a 100,000 gp each from selling a few key pieces in the tower. 

I think we all had some lapses owing to the length of time we waited before actually finishing this one. I had a couple more things in mind that I didn't use too.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2011)

I totally forgot to write down the magic items that Gnurl got off the lich.  I do remember a robe of the archmagi and a kick ass staff or two.  I guess there are some massive spellbooks, too?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2011)

The robe was a black robe of the Archmagi and the staff was of Power. Unfortunately for Gnurl, he was a Sorcerer, so no spell books.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2011)

The Staff of Power, Gnurl will keep.  The Black Robe of the Archmagi he is scared of and will not touch, except to stuff it into a sack.  Gnurl will check with Geoffrey and see what his church/temple/synagogue would be willing to trade for the opportunity to rid the world of such a potent item of darkest evil.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 31, 2011)

When approached by gnrul in regards to the robe, Geoffrey will fix a  steely gaze on the gnome and reply, "the temple will offer nothing, the robe should be freely giving as it is the right and proper thing to do"


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2011)

*Gnurl Whiskerling Gnome Wizard at Small*



J. Alexander said:


> When approached by gnrul in regards to the robe, Geoffrey will fix a  steely gaze on the gnome and reply, "the temple will offer nothing, the robe should be freely giving as it is the right and proper thing to do"



"Really, Geoffrey?  Are you telling me that if you presented the robe to your temple you would accept no reward, no elevated status, no honor at all in return because that would cheapen the propriety, the 'rightness,' of your deed?"


----------

